# February Fruitcakes! Looking for bump buddies due feb 2012



## imagine13

Hi Ladies :hi:

This is my first pregnancy and my edd is 6th Feb 2012. I'm looking for buddies due February 2012 to share this crazy journey with.

I've snapped at my poor OH many times already today, poor man. Think the hormones re already sending me doolally :wacko:


----------



## fuschia

Hi Imagine 13 

I am one of these 'fruitcakes' I am having my first pregnancy and am 4 weeks pregnant at the mo. I have not been to the doctors ( going on Tuesday) but the internet sites suggest I am due on 4th of 5th Feb! xx Is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## imagine13

Hi Fuschia 

Yes - completely new to this, no idea what to expect. What about you?

I haven't booked the docs/midwife yet (only found out yesterday). Plan on booking an appt. tuesday.

Do you know what to expect from your first checkup? :shrug: I have no idea lol!


----------



## fuschia

Sounds like we are in the same boat here then!
I dont know what to expect- I read different things all over the place! I think the doctor will confirm pregnancy and get you booked in for a mid wife and at approx 8 weeks your meant to meet her and have loads of questions etc! Then first scan would be 12 weeks. 

I dont know about you but I am def paranoid about the whole thing! I feel I canr believe Im actually pregnant in the first place and feel like its unreal and worried it will end! Do you feel this way or are you more positive?

Where do you live? In London? I am in kent - not actually far from London x


----------



## imagine13

I'm the other end of the country in gloucestershire.

My docs are rubbish. I've gone in half-dead before and they don't seem to want to help lol! Half thinking of changing at this point. When I had my implant removed the doc at family planning told me I could just ring the midwife at my surgery and they will confirm pg, check blood pressure and give you info. Guessing they will also book you in for first scan? Baaahh - damn the bank holiday,I need answers!

Totally feel the same as you! Feel like af is going to arrive any time and spoil the party. I don't think it will feel real at all until I see a tiny munchkin on the scan!

Poor OH, he was just getting all excited about getting a new bike and I drop the bombshell "honey I'm preggo". Last night he was saying "hmm, so we've got like 9 paychecks to go", and I was like "erm, no, try 8,possibly even 7 until the little chubster is here!" He is over the moon though and dare I say slightly mental - he keeps talking to my belly :haha: How is your OH coping?

I keep swinging between ecstatic and then next moment I don't feel pregnant and the whole thing feels surreal! Have you bought anything yet? I'm going to get some books on amazon today......also might buy a little romper suit or 2 hehe, help it feel a bit more 'real' :haha:


----------



## fuschia

Oh right quite far away then! In fact if you're up for it- it would be quite interesting to see how things differ for both of us with appts etc!

My OH is over the moon. I was a bit freaked out at first as this was the first time we had ever even got close to 'trying' and you hear that couples sometimes take years to fall pregnant so I was shocked when i got a BFP so early on! He has already been to Waterstones, bought the 'what to expect when your expecting' book. Its a big fat book - I have had a bit of a read and its good because it has everything you could ever want to know! Just reading up to the 4 weeks part atm cos I feel like if I go further that I may be tempting fate! I know what will be will be but I feel like we need to protect ourselves in case it doest go right!

OH also bought a book for the baby! Its one of them squishy ones- cos he said he wants to be the first to buy something but I made him get it out of my sight ! lol

My period was due on Friday, when was your due? It makes it feel more real just not having a period !

xx
xx


----------



## fuschia

Oh and I wanted to ask you - do you have any symptoms yet? x


----------



## imagine13

My period is due either today or tomorrow. Sort of feel heavy down there like before I come on if you know what I mean! We also got pg much quicker than expected. Were both 29 so kinda thought it would take at least 6 months or so being old farts lol!

I wrote down all my symptoms on my bfp announcement thread....hang on and I'll copy them over. The watery mouth and queasiness has now eased. Had a stabby back ache yesterday when out shopping, just wanted to get home and lie down. Other than feeling tired and mega achey BB's not much else to report t the moment. What about you?

Aww, how cute that your OH bought a book for the baby. :baby: Clearly he's hoping it will be literary genius :lol:


----------



## imagine13

Here are my symptoms.....

*as usual I got no + opk* luckily enough I get a massive temp dip on my chart so I can pinpoint it. FF wasn't great at identifying ovulation for me either.

1-4dpo Nothing out of the ordinary, the usual post ov water retention.
5dpo Bloating went, the waist was back. Slightly EWCM. BD'ed just in case!
6dpo Abundant creamy CM. OH said he felt like he was wearing a condom it was that disgustingly thick 
7dpo More creamy CM. Massive temp dip. Slight pinkish stain in knickers but nothing when wiping (must have been implantation). BB's starting to re-inflate, though no bloating round the waist. Slight muzzy headache. Extremely watery mouth. Tried having a cig, mouth instantly filled with water and thought I was going to puke. Think I knew this was my month at this point. 
8-9dpo Same as above. Increased thirst. Don't seem to be peeing more though. Just smells like mans pee when I do and always looks like fmu *yuck*. Lots more waves of nausea with mouth filling with saliva. Hungry but don't know what I fancy to eat. Feeling a bit spaced out. Burnt myself whilst cooking. Tested 9dpo (twice lol!) BFN. Getting out of car feel a 'ripping' sensation in my womb. Felt like the inside of my womb had been velcro-ed together and by getting up I tore it apart. 
10dpo Symptoms disappear. Feeling energetic. Watery CM. Think it's all in my head and am not PG. Major disappointment sets in. Try to have a glass of wine in the evening after another BFN and can't get past first sip. Hmm, maybe I'm not out.
11dpo Very faintest of faint lines on a frer in am. Is it there....isn't it? Wave it at OH, get him to scrutinise. He thinks BFN. Get all disappointed. Mid morning while working BB's start to ache on the side. Ravenously hungry. Eat/scoff bacon butty and it very nearly comes straight back up when I am talking to clients. Excessive creamy CM. Extreme thirst. 2pm take another frer. Almost instant line. Spend all afternoon feeling spaced, hyper and excited. Cannot wait to get home and tell OH.

Biggest symptoms were the nausea with my mouth filling with saliva which put me off smoking and drinking (amazing how your body rejects the bad stuff!) and the abundant creamy cm. Pains felt unlike af and more like expansion/ripping in my womb.

PHP:


----------



## beccad

Did you take a HPT at work? I couldn't have done that :haha:

Congrats on your pregnancies ladies - I'm a hoping-to-be-a-Feb-mum person, but I'm only a day or two past ovulation at the moment :blush:


----------



## fuschia

Thanks for all that info! 
8dpo I felt some really light cramps - but they were def there ! I remember thinking ' could that be? NaaaH it's all in my head ' then 10dpo i got my first faint positive. I have been feeling quite nauseous all week but never sick. What I have noticed most is peri g very often and trapped wind !! Which at times has been very painful!

Yes I think OH has great expectations ! My oh is 32 and I am 23 so I guess our chances were pretty good but so shocked it was 1st time round - wasn't really prepared- thought we had at least a few practice months! 

I kinda have this constant feeling in my tummy too - kinda between when you get an icky tummy and aching like I have done sit ups the day before! 

Exciting times eh! Not looking forward to morning sickness if I get it! X


----------



## imagine13

Hi beccad - hope you join us soon. I poas during my lunch break when I popped home. Just 'knew' after my sicky morning and my slight implantation bleed that tht very faint line in the am would be stronger. Also wanted to prove OH wrong :haha:

Did not sleep at all well last night Fuschia old chum. I'm constipated and full of trapped gas *sharing is caring* lol! Look like one of draculas' brides this morning....not pretty sight :sick:

I bought the 'what to expect when you're expecting' book - thanks for the recommendation. Also bought "hypnobirthing - safer easier comfortable birthing' by Marie Mongan and highly recommend 'Your pregnancy bible' which has lots of pretty pictures. 

Yeah we wanted to get in a lot more practice first as well haha :sex: At the moment my extreme flatulence is working as a sex repellent!


----------



## mbshaw

Hi everyone!
If this pregnancy is nice and sticky I will also be due in February! The due date calculators have said anywhere from the 5th to the 11th. I just got my first positive last night at 10 dpo with a digital! And then of course this morning and probably this evening and then for the next several weeks until it hits me. I'm already planning to go to go to
The dollar store sometime today to stock up! I haven't made a doctor's appointment yet and I probably won't do that until I'm officially past my period which is due in 2 days. I'm very happy to join this thread and best of luck to all of us! 

And thank you imagine13 for referring me to this thread!


----------



## imagine13

Hi mbshaw :hi:

Glad you joined us!


----------



## fuschia

Ah sorry to hear you didn't sleep well imagine13- I know how annoying that is!

I totally can relate to flatulence being a sex repellant ! I don't exactly feel that sexy myself anyway! 

Today i have had a pretty symptom free day! I'm not going to let it panic me though as I see a lot of women have their symptoms come and go!

Mcshaw- welcome! It's exciting and helpful to talk to women in same situation so hope we can help each other!

I'm off to the doctors tomorrow- no idea what he will say if anything ! I think I'm 4weeks and 3 days today and I hope he refers me to a midwife but I don't really know how they do it!

X


----------



## fuschia

Well I just had my first dctrs appt. as expected it was a bit of an anti climax! Basically they just gave me the go ahead to book an appt with the midwife in about 3 weeks when I will be approx 8 weeks along. And weighed me .

No test was done - they just said they take your word for it so lets hope Im not crazy then and that there really were 25 BFP HPTs! xx


----------



## blodyn82

Hi ladies,
I'm currently just over 5 weeks gone with my 2nd child.
Due date is 1st february but fro mpast experience this one may make an early appearence.

I'm in Exeter, Devon and would love to have some friends who are at the same stage

Speak soon i hope :)


----------



## TerriLou

Hi Ladies,

I got my BFP this morning, along with a BFN from a different type. I tried a Clearblue digital this evening and that one also said BFP. 

My EDD is between 5th and 7th Febuary 2012.

I am nervous, scared and excited all at once.

We stopped using protection in January, but wasn't monitoring anything. I was monitoring temps with Fertility Friend in April and May. I was never actually sure that I ever ovulated and April seemed to confirm, with an anovulatory cycle. May was completely different though, Luckily I did an OPK quite early in the cycle and it showed positive, so I knew I had done quite well over the couple of days before it. About 4 or 5 days later, my temperature plummeted, this must have been implantation. From soon after that and still to this day, my (.)(.) have been killing me. I have had cramps too, but just for a few days after implantation. Still feeling niggling twinges around my pelvis, but that, I guess is to be expected.

Its all new to me, hopefully blodyn82 will fill us all in with what to expect, as I really don't have a clue.

I had 13 friends that gave birth last year, but I don't want to talk to them about it as I'm only 4 weeks, so don't want to make any announcements yet.


----------



## fuschia

Welcome terrilou!
I tried using opks and never got a positive one! So when I was worrying wondering if I am normal nature was apparently doing it's stuff! It's exciting as more people join the group ! Xx


----------



## lellis82

Hi Ladies, 

I got my BFP Monday morning and again this morning. (Had to double check!!  ) My last pregnancy wasn't sticky, so if this one is nice and sticky, I have an EDD of Feb 4th. 

I'm going to call and schedule my appointment Monday if I am still getting BFP. 

I can't wait to get to know you ladies.

-Laura


----------



## lellis82

Another BFP today. It is completely silly but I keep testing because I want to know it is sticking...


----------



## imagine13

Welcome blodyn, TerriLou and Lellis :hi:

Glad to have some experience on board blodyn fo all us first timers!

I sympathise with the BB's TerriLou! I've gone from a B to a C cup already and they *hurt*!

Hope this one is for keeps lellis, fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:

Sounds like a bit of an anticlimax Fuschia. I am in the process of changing doctor since my old one only has 1 midwife 1 day a week which is pants. Found a better one that has 2 midwives at all times and does same day emergency appointments. Just waiting for my notes to be transferred and hope to go and see the midwife soon. :happydance:

Finding normal stressful situations aren't bothering me in the slightest, because I'm bursting with the best secret ever. Then other things, tiny things, I am flying off the handle at or getting teary :cry: :haha:. Oh deary me hormones all over the place lol!


----------



## lellis82

Thanks Imagine13! I'm so excited for us all! 

I scheduled my first appointment but it isn't until June 29th. SO LONG! :) But I'm going to get blood drawn for HCG levels before then.


----------



## TerriLou

imagine13 said:


> Welcome blodyn, TerriLou and Lellis :hi:
> 
> Glad to have some experience on board blodyn fo all us first timers!
> 
> I sympathise with the BB's TerriLou! I've gone from a B to a C cup already and they *hurt*!
> 
> Hope this one is for keeps lellis, fingers and toes crossed for you. :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like a bit of an anticlimax Fuschia. I am in the process of changing doctor since my old one only has 1 midwife 1 day a week which is pants. Found a better one that has 2 midwives at all times and does same day emergency appointments. Just waiting for my notes to be transferred and hope to go and see the midwife soon. :happydance:
> 
> Finding normal stressful situations aren't bothering me in the slightest, because I'm bursting with the best secret ever. Then other things, tiny things, I am flying off the handle at or getting teary :cry: :haha:. Oh deary me hormones all over the place lol!

Morning,

I hope my bbs don't get any bigger, I'm already in a G or H cup. There won't be room in the bed for my Hubby if they get any worse!!:rofl:


----------



## fuschia

Morning! Thanks for the pic - I just need to work out how to make a signature now!

Lellis, my first appt with the midwife is 29th too! Is that to have all the tests etc? Idyllic be just under 9weeks then x


----------



## lellis82

Hmmmm. My last post went into the ether. Let me try again. 

Hi Fuschia, 

Yes, mine is with the nurse practitioner. They said they will do an ultra sound, a pap, and a blood draw. 

I went to get my blood drawn to see my HCG levels today, given my previous history. Heres to hoping!!

-Laura


----------



## imagine13

TerriLou said:


> I hope my bbs don't get any bigger, I'm already in a G or H cup. There won't be room in the bed for my Hubby if they get any worse!!:rofl:

I'm sure he wont mind though! :rofl: I hope they don't for your sake though! C Cup feels huge to me, I keep banging them on things, not used to actually having boobs lol!

I said to my OH "my boobs are enormous" and he replied "you say that like its a bad thing" ....men pfffttt! 

Seems like we've all got to wait a bit for our first appointments. Guess I will ring my docs and try and get an appointment if I don't hear from them in a week.


----------



## imagine13

Ooh, forgot to ask everyone....and this is a bit far in advance if the event but...

what kind of birth would you like (assuming the pregnancy is sticky and we all make it there)?

I have always wanted a home water birth as drug free as I can handle. Started reading about hypnobirthing already. OH is really keen on the home birth idea and we live right on the doorstep of a major city hospital with some of the best neonatal care in the area, so we are really lucky. When I saw the nurse for my pre-preg mot she seemed quite supportive and said it shouldn't be a problem.

Sorry, planning waaaayyy ahead here! I'm actually quite excited about giving birth. Probably a bit weird in that respect :blush:


----------



## lellis82

Oh goodnees TerriLou! I feel you about the ladies. I'm a DD so I'm dreading that part too!

My HCG results came in at 79 and for 4 weeks, I guess thats ok. I'm going again next week for another test. Fingers crossed. 

As for my birthplan, barring any complications, we would like non-drug birth but I will also trust the doctor on the day of.


----------



## blodyn82

Evening all, 
They do grow so much by the end. I went from a 32B to a 32FF during my last pregnancy. I'll have to put up a pic taken the day before my darling son Daniel was born.

Birthplans are ok though following a difficult pregnancy I opted for the Take it as it comes option last time (I had multiple bleeds, falls and polyhydramnious). This time i'd love to try for a waterbirth in a midwife led unit, but shall see what the midwives have to say about that.

Well it's off to try and sleep now as I have busy day tomorrow and also working tomorrow night.

Good night all x


----------



## TerriLou

blodyn82 said:


> Evening all,
> They do grow so much by the end. I went from a 32B to a 32FF during my last pregnancy. I'll have to put up a pic taken the day before my darling son Daniel was born.
> 
> Birthplans are ok though following a difficult pregnancy I opted for the Take it as it comes option last time (I had multiple bleeds, falls and polyhydramnious). This time i'd love to try for a waterbirth in a midwife led unit, but shall see what the midwives have to say about that.
> 
> Well it's off to try and sleep now as I have busy day tomorrow and also working tomorrow night.
> 
> Good night all x

If mine grew by that much, I think they would explode!


----------



## imagine13

OMFG!! 32FF Blodyn!!! Yowza! I hope mine don't get that big, I'm only small, I'll fall on my face lol!

I'm so tired and bloated with gas today. Not sleeping well. Hope you're all looking forward to the weekend. I know I'm just gonna sleep :sleep: and I'm soooo looking forward to it.


----------



## lace&pearls

Hello Everyone :) I'm still in shock but I got 3 bfps last night!!! :happydance:
very surprised - although baby was very much planned for just wasn't expecting it this month, have been trying for 16 months (due to pcos) didn't ovulate on my own at all, had to use clomid ovulated 3 times but didnt fall pg, I ran out of clomid before my appointment last month, took a test yesterday evening to double check I wasn't pregnant so i could start next round of clomid ... and it was positive!!!!! :O did 2 more both positive :0)

according to my last period I would be due 1st Feb but I tend to have longer cycles so I think that might be a bit off, are you guys having symptoms?? the only thing I'd had was a very sore lower back, my back muscles spasmed at work the other day and haven't been the same since, also my skin is a bit spotty atm but not that unusual for me, but def. worse than a couple weeks ago, the only thing that has worried me slightly was last night I had a terrible night's sleep as got woken up by period pains :( they were quite sharp at times (bad enough to wake me up!) but I don't know if was maybe also a combination of wind :blush: and going for a wee seemed to help a bit... spoke to my fertility nurse & she said its normal stretching pains .. also a lot of people on here in the past seemed to say that.. you can't help but worry though can you?!

sorry for writing a book!!! I look forward to getting to know you all :) xxxx


----------



## TerriLou

Hi everyone,

I had a stressfull tram journey in to work this morning. I tried phoning my Doc to get booked in to get the ball rolling. They say phone at 8 to get an appointment the same day, otherwise its a 2 week wait (another one!!!). So, I'm sat there on the tram, keep getting an engaged tone. They finally answer at 8.10 and they say that all the appointments have gone, but they can book me in for 15th June. I told them what I thought and then hung up.

I got to work, calmed down a bit, then rang agan. This time I asked them whether I actually needed to see a doc or not, apparently not. If its a 'happy pregnancy', they just get the midwife to call when she's in, then they will book an appointment direct. Much less stressful. So I'm waiting for a call next Thursday to get something sorted. I'll probably get an appointment in about 3 weeks, when I'll be about 8 weeks along.

Its getting more and more real, every day. I've never got a positive yet from a test that isn't digital, so I tried another this morning and there is a very faint line on one. I want to do one and keep it for records, but I want it to show really clearly. I'm going to spend a fortune at this rate!

My boobs are still killing and I think they are growing. They'll be like watermelons before long. Now that I'm not looking forward to. I'll need a baby bump in order to support them!!!


----------



## blodyn82

The tests from poundland are good for just checking if you are waiting for a darker line. £1 for 2 dip tests or £1 for 1 POAS test.

Otherwise Sainsburys own brand are good too - £3.49 for 2 POAS tests

I'm addicted to testing - keeps it real and exciting when line darkens - I'm keeping them for a scrapbook showing the darkening over time (you get great tests when you're in your 2nd trimester - the control line becomes the faint one and test line is realy dark ) :)


----------



## imagine13

lace&pearls said:


> Hello Everyone :) I'm still in shock but I got 3 bfps last night!!! :happydance:
> very surprised - although baby was very much planned for just wasn't expecting it this month, have been trying for 16 months (due to pcos) didn't ovulate on my own at all, had to use clomid ovulated 3 times but didnt fall pg, I ran out of clomid before my appointment last month, took a test yesterday evening to double check I wasn't pregnant so i could start next round of clomid ... and it was positive!!!!! :O did 2 more both positive :0)
> 
> according to my last period I would be due 1st Feb but I tend to have longer cycles so I think that might be a bit off, are you guys having symptoms?? the only thing I'd had was a very sore lower back, my back muscles spasmed at work the other day and haven't been the same since, also my skin is a bit spotty atm but not that unusual for me, but def. worse than a couple weeks ago, the only thing that has worried me slightly was last night I had a terrible night's sleep as got woken up by period pains :( they were quite sharp at times (bad enough to wake me up!) but I don't know if was maybe also a combination of wind :blush: and going for a wee seemed to help a bit... spoke to my fertility nurse & she said its normal stretching pains .. also a lot of people on here in the past seemed to say that.. you can't help but worry though can you?!
> 
> sorry for writing a book!!! I look forward to getting to know you all :) xxxx

Hi lace&pearls :hi: and congrats on your :bfp:!

My skin is terrible. My hair is greasy and I'm farting like a trooper. Welcome to the attractive world of pregnancy! I'm sure this 'pregnant glow' is just a myth!

Please feel free to right click on the february fruitcakes signature, choose "copy link addess" then paste into your signature :thumbup:


----------



## imagine13

TerriLou - I think our dates are not only in sync but our moods! I have been in THE most foul mood today. Got road rage first thing this morning when some little spotty pr!ck in a corsa cut me up on a roundabout thinking his pimped out pride and joy with an exhaust the size of the vacuum in his skull was fast enough to pull out metres in front of me. 

Oh dear I am a hormonal mess


----------



## TerriLou

imagine13 said:


> TerriLou - I think our dates are not only in sync but our moods! I have been in THE most foul mood today. Got road rage first thing this morning when some little spotty pr!ck in a corsa cut me up on a roundabout thinking his pimped out pride and joy with an exhaust the size of the vacuum in his skull was fast enough to pull out metres in front of me.
> 
> Oh dear I am a hormonal mess

There was someone at work yesterday that a customer had annoyed and he was ranting on for ages. It was quite funny because thats how I felt when I first phoned the doc, but obviously couldn't rant like that as it would kind of give the game away.

I have told a couple of close friends now who have had babies in the last year or 2, they knew we were trying and have offered a lot of advice. Its great to be able to talk to someone about it.


----------



## fuschia

I'm 5 weeks today according to the doctor! Time seems to be taking forever! I'm so bored too - home alone and I'm just too tired to do anything! Lazing around makes me feel worse I'm sure! Did another test today cb digi - my best friend worried me cos she saidshe had a dream that I did another pregnancy test and the baby wasn't there anymore! Way to help my nerves eh!


----------



## imagine13

Don't worry fuschia - I'm sure her dream did not actually mean that at all. I'm guessing shes a little bit jealous and this is playing out in her subconscious :hugs:


----------



## blodyn82

Off to bed in a min after a long weekend. Worked Fri night and in laws came down to stay. We were up at 6 Sat morning as my OH had decided to enter himslef in a 32 mile ultra marathon across Dartmoor, then on to work late again. then today hosting a BBQ at our houst for 12 people.

What a way to relax till my early scan to see what's causing my bleeds !

Fingers crossed for Wednesday that all is ok. Sleep well all x


----------



## lellis82

I'm so tired... It is insane how friggin tired I am all the time. I'm only at 5 weeks and I'm constantly exhausted. I'm trying to make myself still do light workouts daily but man, a normal day is exhausting!! :) 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## imagine13

Absolutely cream crackered! I get to the end of the working day and I'm ready for bed, eyes burning and can't stop yawning :sleep:

Hope the bleeding stops for you blodyn :hugs:


----------



## TerriLou

Me too Imagine, I'm pooped by the time I get home from work. I leave home at 6.30am and get back in just before 5.30pm. 2 days a week I go to College in the evening for 3 hours too, thankfully that should finish by the end of June, I don't think I could have kept it up for much longer. Its going to get difficult when the weather gets warmer as it was hard work on the tram at the end of last week when it was hot. Thankfully the outside temperature has gone down again for now.


----------



## blodyn82

How are everyone today? I'm packing work goods up ready for a delivery whilst my LO is trying to help by unpacking the ones i've already finished! 

On a cute note he came out with a new word today - Crikey! I have no idea where he's picked that up from.

Have a good day all x


----------



## lellis82

Hi Blodyn82. What is LO? Little one? 
Some of these abbreviations I've never heard. Like OH. I get that it is the Husband but don't know what the O is for. 

How is everyone doing today? My symptoms seem to be easing up the past couple days, which is a little un-nerving. I am not sick to my stomach at all now. Hopefully that isn't a bad sign.


----------



## TerriLou

lellis82 said:


> Hi Blodyn82. What is LO? Little one?
> Some of these abbreviations I've never heard. Like OH. I get that it is the Husband but don't know what the O is for.
> 
> How is everyone doing today? My symptoms seem to be easing up the past couple days, which is a little un-nerving. I am not sick to my stomach at all now. Hopefully that isn't a bad sign.

Hey, I'm not getting many symptoms now, bbs are still slightly tender, but nothing up to a week ago. All I really have now is that I am so tired all the time. I feel a little bit sick when I get really tired. My sister didn't have any symptoms at all through either of her pregnancies, she only found out 3 months in to both. Very lucky!!

OH means 'Other half'.


----------



## Lulu1982

Hi Ladies

Another one here! My edd is 5th Feb.

Congrats to you all!x


----------



## TerriLou

Lulu1982 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Another one here! My edd is 5th Feb.
> 
> Congrats to you all!x

Congrats Lulu


----------



## blodyn82

welcome lulu and congratulations. lellis I'll post am abbreviation list when I get time.

glad to hear you feeling less sick lellis and just rest when you need to terri-lou as it takes a lot of energy to grow a baby. I could have slept 24 7 with my first. 

anyhow off to bed now as have scan at 8.30 tomorrow. look after yourselves x


----------



## Lomo3

Hi
I am due the 9 th feb I think!!
I have a little boy already who is nearly 2.
I feel quite sick but not as bad as before
X


----------



## Lomo3

Hi am new on here and already posted in the wrong place trying to reply to u!!!
I am due approx 9,2,2011.
I already have a little boy who is nearly 2
I feel sick but not as bad as with him!
X


----------



## Lomo3

Ok so I posted in right place after all and so did twice!!!
Sorry got it now!!!


----------



## fuschia

Hiya Lomo - welcome! On your second post you say your due in feb 2011! Now that would be pretty impressive! xxx


----------



## Lomo3

Hi
Can you tell my brain gone to mush!! did last time i was pregnant!!
So actually baby due feb 2012! although u gessed that!!
x


----------



## TerriLou

Tell me about it Lomo, I did some vacuuming at the weekend without turning the thing on!!! Hubby was just stood watching me, laughing. He also found some cheese in the cutlery drawer, but I'm sure that wasn't me as I don't like that cheese. I think he's the only one that has had it. Maybe he has baby brain too.


----------



## Lomo3

Hi terrilou 
I don't know if this is yours first pregnancy? If it is the baby brain gets much worst!!! If you have children already, I am sure you will agree!!
That is funny with the vacuum! When I was pregnant before I used to put things in the fridge that did not belong in the fridge! 
L
X


----------



## TerriLou

Lomo3 said:


> Hi terrilou
> I don't know if this is yours first pregnancy? If it is the baby brain gets much worst!!! If you have children already, I am sure you will agree!!
> That is funny with the vacuum! When I was pregnant before I used to put things in the fridge that did not belong in the fridge!
> L
> X

Yes, this is the first one. I keep saying silly things at work too, just mixing up my sentences. Its a bit awkward as I do customer services, so I sound like a right bimbo! Hehe!!


----------



## imagine13

Hi Lulu and Lomo :hi:

Please feel free to add the february fruitcakes signature by right clicking on it and "copy link" > then paste this in your sig. 

If everyone's in agreement I'm going to close this thread to new members - our brains are clearly malfunctioning on the memory front and best to keep a small group of buddies if we want half a chance of remembering who said what! Whaddayathink? :shrug:

Lol at cheese in the cutlery drawer and powerless hoovering :rofl: I forgot to put the teabag in my cup and made myself hot milk the other morning!

Also having many bizarre dreams. Had a nightmare the other night that we moved into a haunted house and ended up trapped there by an evil presence over night. Last night I got all of 3 hours sleep between getting myself comfy and getting up at 4.30 for work. Had a mental dream about the forthcoming meeting where I demonstrated the acoustics in a room by standing on my head. Thing is in the dream, I knew I was being mental, so did the client :haha:

I'm also suffering from verbal alphabetti spaghetti. I'm just wuddling all my murds up - very embarrassing when talking to clients!


----------



## Lomo3

Hi
It is funny the silly things pregnancy makes us do, but the hoover one is best. 
You will soon forget what you were going to do two minutes ago!!!
Also when the baby arrives the baby brain gets about 5 times worse!!
I have weird dreams too and my husband says he cant sleep as I turning that much in my sleep!! although I am totally unaware till he tells me!!
I am happy to close this thread to new members but others decide as I am the last one in!!
I did try to copy that signature but it did not work :wacko:My husband is the computer wizz!!
L
x


----------



## fuschia

I have been a bit dippy too! I like the idea of closing the thread as we can just get to all know each other in here which will be nice! I was sure ms had hit me this morning - felt do sick but it never came of anything ! Happened a few times throughout the day!

Xx


----------



## sparklez

Hi there

Can I jump in before the thread closes? got BFP on Sunday and due around 2nd feb with our first. Hope I made it in time, would love to be able to share the journey with you guys as we've not told anyone yet and it's driving me batty!!

Judi x


----------



## Lomo3

Hi judi congrats 
Fusia I knew before I took test I was because I felt sick!!! I have had morning sickness bad last
Time. Some people have bad morning sickness some never get any at all!! U may
B lucky!!
Xx


----------



## Lomo3

Did the signature thing wrong!!! Lol x


----------



## imagine13

Hi Sparklez :thumbup:

Right then, I will close the thread ladies.

Anyone bought any baby items yet? I'm gagging to get ebaying, but kinda scared I will jinx it!


----------



## sparklez

To worried to buy baby things yet and trying to keep away from looking for now. OH is unemployed so we're really having to watch our money atm. As it's our first I'm sure we'll get loads of gifts and our friends are due in 5 weeks so hopefully some of their newborn stuff will be passed on. 

Still sinking in for OH i think but he's talking about it more now which is lovely :)


----------



## lellis82

I've ordered 5 books. But have resisted baby stuff yet. Want to wait until we are at least able to share the news. My BFF is due soon, so I'm just spoiling her little baby girl. :)


----------



## Lomo3

Hi
Ive resisted too, although if I have a boy ive got it all. 
Thats why I might not find out at 20 weeks what it is because then if its a girl I will be buying shops out!!!
Is anyone else going to find outthe sex? I cant decide but ive got a while!


----------



## TerriLou

imagine13 said:


> Hi Sparklez :thumbup:
> 
> Right then, I will close the thread ladies.
> 
> Anyone bought any baby items yet? I'm gagging to get ebaying, but kinda scared I will jinx it!

Morning All,

Well, I've had a fantastic offer from a friend that I couldn't really turn down. She had a baby 2 years ago and she isn't 'allowed' any more unless they win the lottery. (and then they'll buy all new stuff!)

Even if (God forbid), this pregnancy doesn't work out, I know I will have a baby soon and this was too much to turn down, she was going to take it to a car boot sale otherwise and its all in such good condition.

I now have a John Lewis cot and changing station, a Bebe Loola travel system (carry cot, pushchair and car seat), bottles, steriliser, bottle warmer, high chair, vibrating chair thingy, lots of baby toys, baby bath, travel cot and loads more. Paid a fantastic price for the lot. Its staying at Mother-in-Law's house at the moment as I think bringing it home may be too much just yet, besides, we're decorating the house over the next few weeks, so there'd be nowhere for it to go.

Funny thing happened yesterday, my Hubby put a load of pots in the sink and I said I would wash them up. I then moaned at him because he filled it up too full and I couldn't reach the plug hole to close it. I was really stressing about it too. He looked at me and laughed and said "is this another symptom?" It was so funny the way he said it, I was laughing, but still kept going on about the fact that I had to take everything out again to put the plug in. I can see me driving myself potty before long. I can't ever be mad at my hubby for long as he has the cutest smile. How can you shout and nag at someone who just smiles at you and makes you melt???


----------



## imagine13

Chuffin' nora Terrilou! Well kitted out or what :haha:

I'm also well stocked on the books lellis! 

OK, I cracked today and bought a super cute newborn white romper. Was having a massive fag craving so thought it would help to 'focus' me and remind me why I'm quitting. Keep looking at it though and worrying how on earth anything that big is going to fit in me let alone escape at the end of the 9 months! :rofl:

Are you hoping for a girl this time lomo?(Clearly we all just want a healthy bubba but I'm just nosey lol!)? I'm having an inkling this is a girl, and sorta hoping it is, but will be over the moon with a little mummys boy too :cloud9: Think we definitely want to find out either way!


----------



## imagine13

Feeling very sick today. Morning sickness has well and truly kicked in. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## TerriLou

imagine13 said:


> Feeling very sick today. Morning sickness has well and truly kicked in. How's everyone else doing?

Hey Imagine, I have been (so far) free of any morning sickness, thankfully. I feel a tiny bit nauseous when I'm really tired, but thats it. Mind you, I haven't been near garlic since it made me a bit funny the other week.


----------



## imagine13

Oh, I'm loving garlic! You must be growing a vampire Terrilou!


----------



## Lomo3

Hi
Yes been feeling sick ages! But worse thing is I have severe lower back ache!! Had 3 days am worried but think muscular because I have had other children! Don't think doc will be able to do anything.
Imagine I would kind of like a girl ( I have a angel baby girl but won't go into it on this happy pregnancy forum!) but a boy would be nice for my son. So you got it when u said healthy, that's all I want! 
Anyway take care everyone. Imagine try bananas they helped last time with my sickness!
Well done giving up smoking I did with my first it's hard!!!
Xx


----------



## TerriLou

imagine13 said:


> Oh, I'm loving garlic! You must be growing a vampire Terrilou!

That'd be interesting when it comes to breast feeding. I have a thing for chilli at the moment, I have just found some philadelphia cheese with chillis in it, absolutely gorgeous. If you had asked me a few months ago if I would even try something with chillis in, you'd have had a definate 'no'.


----------



## lellis82

I'm craving spinach. I've been eating it with everything. 

Also peanut butter, but not together. :)


----------



## sparklez

lellis82 said:


> I'm craving spinach. I've been eating it with everything.
> 
> Also peanut butter, but not together. :)


I'm loving spinach too!! It's high in folic acid and calcium and iron so it makes sense as a craving! Had it for tea all week and in my sandwiches too!


----------



## imagine13

I'm loving hot and spicy food, always have but craving it daily! Bananas are great for appeasing the sickness :thumbup:



Lomo3 said:


> Imagine I would kind of like a girl ( I have a angel baby girl but won't go into it on this happy pregnancy forum!) but a boy would be nice for my son. So you got it when u said healthy, that's all I want!
> Xx

:hugs:Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lomo3

Thanks very much imagine x
My sickness us getting worse!!!
My craving us cheese cheese and more cheese mmmm!!!


----------



## imagine13

Lol! Me too, I ate a huge chunk of cathedral city earlier today. Feeling such a pig :haha: Keep having weird cravings for strawberries and cheese together mmmm 

Not liking chicken at all at the moment. I think its the thought of handling raw chicken that just turns my stomach.


----------



## Jasmine79

Hi everyone, can I join.
This is my first ever bfp and pregnancy.
no symptoms except for mildly sore boobies.


----------



## fuschia

Hiya guys! How are you all feeling ? I'm just back from Ibiza. I have Been feeling pretty nauseous this week! I have also had more stomach cramps on my right side so I have caved and have booked a private scan for the morning! I'm excited but also nervous as I feel I have some of the symptoms for an ectopic pregnancy- minus any bleeding but apparently women don't always bleed ! I will let you know what happens at the scan ! Anyone else in this group had an early scan? X


----------



## TerriLou

Hey Fuschia,

I've got my fingers crossed for you that the scan shows a healthy little bean with a strong heart beat.

I had a scan yesterday because I found some blood when I wiped on Thursday (and still a bit now). They could only see the sac, but nothing in it, so I may not be as far as I thought. I have very irregular periods, so may not have actually conceived when FF thinks we did. I had a blood test for HCG levels yesterday and have another one tomorrow. I will find out on Monday if the levels are rising as much as they should be. I'm pretty scared.


----------



## TerriLou

Hey Jasmine, congrats on your BFP. Hope its sticky. xxx


----------



## kirbyland1986

i am 22nd feb

not much symptoms mainly tired all the time


----------



## fuschia

Hi guys! Had my scan today and pleased to say everything is normal! Saw my little bean on the screen and we saw and heard the heart beat. Its all in the right place so I am very happy!

One of my scan pics is my avatar. They dated me at 7 weeks 4 days - 3 days ahead of my orignial estimation from the doctor.

Feeling very sick today thought which is annoying - its just constant! xx


----------



## TerriLou

fuschia said:


> Hi guys! Had my scan today and pleased to say everything is normal! Saw my little bean on the screen and we saw and heard the heart beat. Its all in the right place so I am very happy!
> 
> One of my scan pics is my avatar. They dated me at 7 weeks 4 days - 3 days ahead of my orignial estimation from the doctor.
> 
> Feeling very sick today thought which is annoying - its just constant! xx

Thats great to see Fuschia, I hope my scan is that good in a week or so, which I will be having if my hCG levels have gone up today.


----------



## fuschia

I will be hoping for you Terrilou - like you said if your periods are irregular i think it makes the whole process a little less certain! I had regular periods every 27 days so its easier to esitmate. 
I can imagine its anoying though thinking your further than you are! But your scan next week will hopefully make you a very happy lady!


----------



## Luluaimee

Hey Everyone,
well i tested today, AF due tomorrow and got my BFP - I have been trying since end of April but was previously on a pill which stopped my periods so i thought i would be waiting along while to get PG this time.
I have a little gril who is 4 and EDD is 29th Feb, but seeing as i have read loads on negative stuff on pregnancies after the pill I am worried it will end - however i am very excited for the moment and want to scream out my news but dont want to tell anyone yet lol.

I have no idea when i ovulate so just guessed it was about 2 weeks before my AF was due so i reckon about 8th Feb 

My symtoms if your iteretsed are a

sometime between ovulation and 9dpo i woke up with a pretty bad cramp!!

9DPO - feeling bit bloated and crampy
10 DPO -bleeding gums but thought it was due to drinking the eve before
11 DPO - really bloated - OH said i look pregnant
12DOP - tested really late with a tesco cheapie £2.50 got a line affter 5 minutes or so but it was so faint i convinced myself was an evaporation line afetr reading so much on different sites.
13DPO - feeling a bit queesy, thought sod it ill buy a digital - really didnt want to spent £9 lol, anyway it confirmed my BFP and i am 2 weeks pregnant :)

Eeeeeek - looking forward to getting to know you all on our journey 

xxx


----------



## imagine13

Hi girls

OMG fuschia - your pic is so cool :happydance: look at your little squiggler! 

Terrilou - hope your bleeding was just one of those things and bean is just getting comfy :hugs:

I've been really ill with flu (possibly pig flu, who knows, I have felt dreadful though). Still feeling constantly sick. Bean has now been on its second flight out of the country with me - work is so mega busy at the moment I literally get home (when I'm not kipping in seedy hotels) and crash (poor OH). Roll on payrise so I can tell my evil boss I'm preggo and stop the ridiculous work schedule.

Cannot wait for my first scan. Hoping to see the doc early next week to get all booked in and everything.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## TerriLou

Hey Ladies,

A little bit of an update, because thats all I have!

First blood test showed level of 1408, second one, 2 days later went up by 30%, then the next one, another 2 days later went up by 48%, so it is rising, by more each time. They have decided to bring me in for another scan next Tuesday, NEXT TUESDAY, thats like a year away!!!!

Hopefully we will see and hear a heartbeat and be told that everything is going to be fine.


----------



## blodyn82

fingers crossed for you terrilou

xx


----------



## imagine13

Sounds positive Terrilou. Perhaps you should just take a nice long nap until next Tuesday.....I know I could :sleep: Mmmmmm, years worth of sleep sounds fantastic right now!

I cannot wait to see bean on a scan. Its all beginning to feel a bit real now isn't it girls?! Makes me more excited and petrified in equal measure. 

How's everyone's bellies coming along? I look flabby in the morning (all the constant scoffing to keep the sickness at bay) and about 6 months gone with bloat in the evening!


----------



## finallyprego

Evening ladies,

Well as a big surprise I got a big BFP on 14 June. As some of you may know I recently had a precious baby girl named Neviah, she will be 3 months old on July 1. Yes I know so soon after having her. All the forms that the DH and I used just seemed to not be what God had in his plans for our family. My baby girl was a miracle child, as the DR have told me I would never conceive due to female complications (once again God was in control) I had serveral complications with my pregnancy, had pre clamsia had to have an emergency c-section a month early due to my bp being so high, kisney failing, and my baby girl going into distress (she was just ready to make her entrance)

But I am so happy and blessed that God had once again blessed me and my husband to be parents.

I AM DUE 20 FEB 2012 AND WOULD LIKE A BUMP BUDDY


----------



## rj84

Hi all!! I've just about scraped in here - due 24th to 28th Feb!! only 5 weeks in - anyonegot any tips for me??? feeling 'fine' at the moment!!!


----------



## imagine13

Yay - that was quick rj84 - glad to see you over here buddy!

Yes , tip #1: enjoy feeling good while it lasts! (I am being a miserable nauseous cow today clearly!)


----------



## TerriLou

Imagine, I could sleep for ages too, I can't get into watching anything on telly as I keep falling asleep. I've just been to bed this afternoon for 3 hours and honestly, don't feel any better. I think I may be getting slightly anaemic as I have been before. Think I better start taking in some more iron. Just have to find something safe for during pregnancy.

Still not really having any signs, my boobs have started hurting a bit again, but not as bad as they were to begin with. I wish I felt pregnant, it may make me feel more confident that this is all going to be ok.


----------



## Lomo3

Hi all 
Congrats to new ones!
I totally shattered all the time, grumpy too and the sickness is getting worse!!
I did have it bad last time though. I work with pregnant women and have learnt some get sickness some dont!! No method to it!!
I asked the doc about the tiredness and she saic completely completely normal!! She said I had not done enough to become anaemic!!Cheeky thing!!


----------



## lellis82

Hi Everyone, 

I have my first appointment Wednesday and I can't wait. If I see the heartbeat, I think it will all seem more real. Lately I just feel like crap ALL the time. It will be nice to see it is worth it! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## imagine13

Lomo3 said:


> I asked the doc about the tiredness and she saic completely completely normal!! She said I had not done enough to become anaemic!!Cheeky thing!!

:rofl: Haha, that's me as well. I've been so lazy :blush:


----------



## Lomo3

Wish I had time to be lazy and i would!
Shattered running round after a 2 year old who at the min decided 6 am is a good time to get up!! :wacko:


----------



## TerriLou

Hey Ladies,

I think I'm going to run out of blood soon, I'm really scared about this. I'm going back tomorrow morning for my second scan due to the bleeding, but I'm in agony today, like really bad AF cramps and the bleeding is quite a lot. The things we have read online says don't go to hospital unless you're changing your pad 3 times an hour. It isn't that much, its probably once every couple of hours, but I'm just so uncomfortable and paracetamol does absolutely nothing for the pain. I hope you're all having much better pregnancies than me. I guess this is what I get for no other real symptoms.

I'll let you know tomorrow after the scan whether there's actually anything left in there or not. I'm so scared that its going to be bad news. My Husband is trying to stay positive and keeps referring me to decidual bleeding info on websites.


----------



## SouthernC

I'm also due in February :) just found out a week ago, but they believe Im around 7 weeks, well find out in about a week.


----------



## SMFirst

Hi ladies,

May I join your group? My EDD is Feb 1 more or less... 

I don't have a lot of advice for dealing with symptoms, as I have been feeling great this whole time, which of course freaks me out (I had a MMC in Jan (found out at 12weeks) with the same lack of symptoms) - so we'll see how this one goes..


----------



## Lomo3

TerriLou
Good luck hun, hope all turns out ok
x


----------



## TerriLou

Well, a bit of an update for you, my bean turned out not to be sticky and I had a miscarriage last night, confirmed this morning by another scan. I'll be having some time off for a little while to let my body recover, then we'll be trying again.

Congrats to all the BFPs on here, I will be joining you again soon.


----------



## Lomo3

Terrielou Iam really sorry, you are right you will join us again soon.
I got there again after a loss and so will you
take care
L x


----------



## imagine13

TerriLou said:


> Well, a bit of an update for you, my bean turned out not to be sticky and I had a miscarriage last night, confirmed this morning by another scan. I'll be having some time off for a little while to let my body recover, then we'll be trying again.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs on here, I will be joining you again soon.

:hugs:I am so sorry Terrilou, I've been thinking about you all day and keeping my fingers crossed. Are you able to take some time off work too?

Hope you will be back here soon with a rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## fuschia

Sorry to hear this TerriLou. I have also been thinking about you and hoping but sometimes things just arent meant to be! 

I wish you all the best for the future. Do let us know when your expecting again wont you!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TerriLou

Thanks for your comments, I have been straight back to work, but yesterday was my work from home day, so that made things easier. My Manager has also let me work from home today, but tomorrow, I will be the only one on my team, so I have to be in the office to take phone calls. I travel 1.5 hours to work with 40 minutes being on a tram, so they have arranged for me to have one of the parking spaces under the office that the Managers can use as I couldn't bare to think about not getting a seat on the tram as I am bleeding quite heavily still. 

Not sure when we're going to get back to TTC again, but we both want to try again soon. Just got to let my body recover.

Good luck to all of you with your pregnancies, I will be keeping an eye on you all, seeing how you progress. It will be a sad time in February when you all give birth, but I know it won't be much longer for me. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Monalisa30

Hi girls im in texas my edd feb 7


----------



## imagine13

TerriLou said:


> Thanks for your comments, I have been straight back to work, but yesterday was my work from home day, so that made things easier. My Manager has also let me work from home today, but tomorrow, I will be the only one on my team, so I have to be in the office to take phone calls. I travel 1.5 hours to work with 40 minutes being on a tram, so they have arranged for me to have one of the parking spaces under the office that the Managers can use as I couldn't bare to think about not getting a seat on the tram as I am bleeding quite heavily still.
> 
> Not sure when we're going to get back to TTC again, but we both want to try again soon. Just got to let my body recover.
> 
> Good luck to all of you with your pregnancies, I will be keeping an eye on you all, seeing how you progress. It will be a sad time in February when you all give birth, but I know it won't be much longer for me. :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs:Take it easy and look after yourself. Your manager sounds nice. I'm glad you're getting all the support you need.

I know it won't be easy for you but we'd love you to keep in touch - you've been a great support to all of us and you deserve to be a mummy soon xxx:hugs:


----------



## imagine13

How is everyone doing?

I am feeling rubbish all day every day. To top off the MS which feels like a constant hangover I have hayfever so snuffly and groggy to boot.

Having to take evening naps to keep going - work is sooooo hard :sleep: Roll on elusive second tri where apparently this gets easier!


----------



## rj84

Hi all, feeling totally fine! its all rather disconcerting tbh, wishing for something to tell me I'm PG, am in terror of having a mmc. been having af style cramps - is this normal? no spotting at all and my sides are aching. my boobs have calmed down alot, my nipples are mor sensitive to touch than normal but not too bad. having waves of nausea if i havent eaten for a while but improves with food. still waiting for my first appointment - so want to hear a hb and will feel so much better. should I be feeling more things????


----------



## fuschia

RJ84 - best thing you can do is try not to worry!

I was totally the same around 6 weeks - but I didnt get any major ms until about 8 weeks! I know you feel so helpless! Just try your best to enjoy it! You may not even get many symptoms - not everyone does! I had exactly the same thing with nausea- when I got hungry i started feeling sick but it got better when I ate. Then came the real morning sickness! Which luckily I think I am over the worst of!

Imagine - I am feeling sooo tired! My main morning sickness has gone ( ie im not chucking up!) but still feeling nauseous! Im finding it hard to eat properly- I seem to want to eat high fat and high calorie food instead of anything healthy! This had better stop soon or I wont fit into my wedding dress in 5 weeks! eeek!

I allso suffer badly with hayfever - have you taken anything? I have just been told - dont take anything unless you are desperate!! So I have kept away from anything !xxx


----------



## imagine13

Don't worry rj84 it all sounds normal - you're just stretching out for baby. As long as the cramps aren't really painful its all fine. Please stop worrying and enjoy it girl :hugs: I find if I cough or sneeze I get sharp rippy stretchy pains up the sides of my uterus.

Fuschia, I sympathise lol! I gag when I'm cleaning my teeth and spend 5-10 minutes leaning over the toilet fighting to keep my breakfast down. All I want is carby, lardy food and as a result I am looking carb and lard laden. Fruit is lovely though - loving oranges and pineapples at the moment, oh and yogurts. Bananas are now the enemy despite being a good friend in the early days for keeping the sicky hunger pangs at bay. Smell is just bleauuurrghhh! Also used to drink 6-8 cups of tea a day -can barely force one down these days. I know, I know caffiene is bad, but I stopped the fags and booze (which frankly now sound and smell as appealing as licking the pavement outside a kebab shop on a friday night) so I'm gonna have tea and coke when I fancy it.

Is your wedding dress a lace up back? Gosh - good luck, I simply cannot stop myself eating. I bought my dress 2 years ago when my OH proposed. Size 8 LMAO! No chance now - I am a 12 and growing daily :nope:

Boobs gone from B cup to DD :shock: 3 cup sizes in 2 months.....sheesh if it carries on at this rate I'd better get me to the dairy for milking. I am going to need a rack to carry my rack around on soon :rofl:

I see my midwife on Sunday :happydance: She is coming to my house. Was beginning to feel a bit unloved by the NHS.


----------



## imagine13

Oh and hayfever - no I haven't taken anything.


----------



## Lomo3

Hi
I feel very sick all the time, brushing teeth does it for me too!!
I had ms with my little boy too and lasted till 18 weeks!!!!
I am tired too but cannot nap as running round after my little boy!!
I feel less tired if i hydrated so drink lots of water!!
I saw midwife last week but not much to do just routine first appointment.
Take care


----------



## imagine13

Lomo3 said:


> I had ms with my little boy too and lasted till 18 weeks!!!!

Poor you! I hope this time round is better. So hope the sickness is over soon for us all - its not funny at all.

I'm up at 6 most days, some 4.30 starts if I'm unlucky, I am sooo desperate for a nap about 2pm, but like you can't! - flippin knackering isn't it!!

I am not exercising at all - just feel too rough and the fatter I get the less inclined I am to exercise. Vicious circle!


----------



## TerriLou

rj84 said:


> Hi all, feeling totally fine! its all rather disconcerting tbh, wishing for something to tell me I'm PG, am in terror of having a mmc. been having af style cramps - is this normal? no spotting at all and my sides are aching. my boobs have calmed down alot, my nipples are mor sensitive to touch than normal but not too bad. having waves of nausea if i havent eaten for a while but improves with food. still waiting for my first appointment - so want to hear a hb and will feel so much better. should I be feeling more things????

Hey RJ, the baby is growing inside, so it needs to make room, that can cause all sorts of pulling and tugging pains. xx


----------



## imagine13

Saw my midwife today :happydance:

All rather weird having a home visit. She did my blood pressure and we did have a go trying to find baby's heartbeat but baby was hiding so no joy there. She said it was way to early but I promised to be good and not get upset if we couldn't find it!

If everything is fine with the pregnancy she says I can have my homebirth :happydance: apparently they are well supported here and even if I can't the local brand new birth centre has lots of birth pools so I am happy whatever happens.

Seeing her again in a few weeks then get my scan at start of week 13. So excited! Sure I will be a nervous mess by then but right now its far enough away for me to be looking forward to it :lol:


----------



## fuschia

Hi Imagine - exciting stuff!

I have my scan date through too - and I will be having it when I am 13 weeks exactly ! Cant wait.

Un fortunately our family is going through a difficult time at the moment as my fiance's dad died this weekend :-(

So its mixed emotions all round! xxx


----------



## Emtabby

Hi ladies :) can I join you? I'm due feb 27th 
I had an early a can last week and was put back 5 days making me 7 weeks today woohoo 
I'm having a bad time with sickness tho :(


----------



## imagine13

fuschia said:


> I have my scan date through too - and I will be having it when I am 13 weeks exactly ! Cant wait.

Hey thats fab - hopefully we can both have a bit of nub gender guessing fun by then! You're so lucky you have already had a scan. I keep having dreams that I'm growing a hamster or a brick....or nothing at all! Eek!



fuschia said:


> Un fortunately our family is going through a difficult time at the moment as my fiance's dad died this weekend :-(

Oh no. :hugs: Stay strong - life is so unfair sometimes x

Hi Em - the thread was closed but most people seem to have forgotten about it with their preggo brains so jump in! :thumbup:

Today's update for me *drumroll*........ squiglet is now a prune wheeeeeeeee!


----------



## lellis82

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been MIA over that past couple weeks. I have been out of town visiting family. Just got back last night! 

As for the bump updates, I'm still exhausted all the time and sick to my stomach a lot. I have the next 3 doctors appointments scheduled. Work still doesn't know (10 w 3d) and I'm not showing at all. Hopefully I can hide it for a few more weeks so that I can impress the new job. 

How is everone feeling?


----------



## fuschia

yeah I cant wait for us all to be putting our pics up on here and comparing! 

Its stragne - what with all the other stuff going on at the moment - I almost forget im pregnant! Morning sickness has gone for me now.

Biggest thing i notcie at the mo is a crazy increased sex drive! x


----------



## imagine13

Welcome back lellis :hugs:



fuschia said:


> Biggest thing i notcie at the mo is a crazy increased sex drive! x

lol! I have no sex drive at all at the moment :dohh: First day of feeling ok and no real sickness to report so hope it will be back soon before I become a hippo!


----------



## rj84

Hi everyone!! Got a bit worried last week as my symptoms all but disappeared. Went to the docs who said (very nicely) it's a biological lottery and keep your fingers crossed! I feel rather sick this week now tho so I think I jumped a bit too soon - I know what you mean imagine about thinking about having other things in there!! Just really want to hear that heartbeat and I'll be a whole happier gal!!!! Everything else seems ok for me tho - I break up from school next week (I'm a teacher not a pupil!) so will have 6 weeks of not rushing to get up and being able to do work in bed, so can't wait - feel I need a break now!!! Getting to school before 8 and home after 6 is a killer. working with littlies is a tiring business. hows everyone else??? xxxxx


----------



## imagine13

Feeling even better again today :happydance: Even got off my fat arse and went for a run. Totally overheated and snotted everywhere with hayfever but I feel so much better for doing some exercise.

Rj - get some of the sea bands. Hate to say it but your sickness will probably get worse before it gets better unless you're really lucky! I found the bands actually stopped me vomming and got me through the day. Yoghurt and fruit is great for snacking on. 

Today I am mostly eating........beef jerky mmmmm. Also, I discovered the wonders of prune juice yesterday...that got things moving :rofl:


----------



## blodyn82

how is everyone feeling today. i'm exausted after a few busy weeks of travelling and family events. feel like could sleep for a week.

a tip for hayfever - olbas oil used as inhaled in water stops me getting bunged up with it and haymax is safe to use in pregnancy. it's like a balm that you put around your nose that stops the pollen getting up there. can get it over counter at most boots etc. 

roll on Thursday for my scan so we can hopefully get gender  and a pic to show off  x


----------



## Lomo3

Hi all
i totally shattered too running round after my little boy!!
I had scan last week and all is well so far. Gave me new date 11.02.2012
Ill put pic on at some point!!!
Ruth that will be early to find out gender wont it?!!!


----------



## rj84

today i mostly loved birdseye fish fingers!!! not really having many food aversions just not fancying things but fish fingers were yummy today - hubby's away with work so it was even my mum who cooked them!!! i felt 8 again, just with a rather nauseous feeling and buzzing hormones!!! oh the weird and wonderful tribulations....!!


----------



## lellis82

I've had aversion to most meat which is very abnormal for me. I've mostly been surviving on potatoes and fruit. And forcing a bit of protein in.


----------



## blodyn82

lomo, i found out that i was having boy at 12 week scan in my last pregnancy so am hoping that they can take a good look and tell me again on thursday 

i think that it ould be a girl despite having almost identical symptoms to last time - skin has flared up real bad, very moody and hb of 160 heard today are only differences.

shall be happy either way just roll on thursday and hope they have an accurate duedate for me


----------



## imagine13

That's so exciting blodyn - I hope they will be able to tell me at my scan too! Lets see your pic lomo!

I keep wavering between boy and girl. I don't really have a hunch either way anymore :shrug:

I seem to have popped in the last few days! Anyone else got a really noticeable belly yet? I need to suck it in until week 13 when my scan is done and I know whether everything is ok, not really possible as it won't really 'suck in' lol! Arrgh, what to do?!


----------



## hickmon

HI im due in Feb.. n this is my first pregnancy,, really excited.. Looking for buddies on here cuz im new to the baby and bump site :D :D


----------



## blodyn82

Yes popped majorly in past few days - in certain tops can tell for sure that am expecting - others can manage to disguise it.

I shall be hunting out my belly bands this weekend to try and smooth out some of the bloat part of bump that and eatign less cake should help me ! lol


----------



## Lomo3

Blod - ur lucky! I work in a us department and they not allowed to sex till 20 week scan, so I know not every department will do sexing at 12

As for showing I def am now!!!!! When u had others though think u show earlier. So u first timers may all look normal. I did with my first at this stage!!


----------



## imagine13

Ugghhh, feel so fat today. Seeing the midwife at the weekend then off on holiday for a week :happydance:

Going to let it all hang out in my bikini ..... where's the beach...here comes the whale :holly:

Wish I looked pregnant. I just look 'chunky' at the moment lol! Don't have a bump, more just a 'trunk' without a waist. Good to have an excuse for it though (and I might have eaten a teensy bit of cake :blush:).


----------



## blodyn82

Finally got around to posting scan pic - what do you think i'm having - baby non cooperative in peeking this time around. Hope to get money shot next time :)
https://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab266/ruthhawes/Photo0931-1.jpg


----------



## fuschia

here are a couple of scan pics. Not that clear but I know baby is all well and good in there- comfy!

The smaller one actually shows the face but not everyone can see it! Poss wont be very clear on here.

Look forward to seeing everyone elses!
 



Attached Files:







scan 12 weeks 6 days.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5









scan 2 12 weeks 6days.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## imagine13

Yay - just got back from holiday. How exciting to see all these scan pictures! I heard my baby's heart beat before we went away, soo amazing! cannot wait for my scan!



blodyn82 said:


> Finally got around to posting scan pic - what do you think i'm having - baby non cooperative in peeking this time around. Hope to get money shot next time :)
> https://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab266/ruthhawes/Photo0931-1.jpg

Lovely clear pictures blodyn - I would be well pleased with those :thumbup:. I am guessing from the nub you have a baby girl :pink:


----------



## imagine13

fuschia said:


> here are a couple of scan pics. Not that clear but I know baby is all well and good in there- comfy!
> 
> The smaller one actually shows the face but not everyone can see it! Poss wont be very clear on here.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone elses!

Aww, cute little baby face :cloud9: No idea what mr storky is bringing you fuschia :yellow: a mystery bump on the brew there! Baby is obviously shy and keeping you guessing! 

Gotta wait until next week until mine, so 13 weeks!


----------



## rj84

had my first midwife appointment on Thursday - all good so far! got my scan date -15th august - I cannot wait!!!!! holiday next friday til following fri - a busy weekend then the scan! wohoo!


----------



## imagine13

Scan tommorrow.....absolutely shitting it.

Was anyone else really worried before their scan?


----------



## TerriLou

imagine13 said:


> Scan tommorrow.....absolutely shitting it.
> 
> Was anyone else really worried before their scan?

Hope you manage to see a brilliant, clear pic of a beautiful baby in there with a really strong heartbeat. I will be thinking of you. Remember, if I was still preg, we would be at exactly the same stage, date wise, so I guess I'd have been having mine too, or would have had it last week.

There will be another one on the way soon, I've got my first cycle out of the way now, so back to TTC again. Will keep you updated.

Hope it goes really well tomorrow. Good luck. xx


----------



## imagine13

Aww thank you :hugs: Wish you are still sharing this journey with me. :hugs: Thanks for your post & support, it really cheered me up. I have a lot of driving and meetings after the scan which is making me extra nervous. Cannot believe I am feeling this way after 8 weeks or so of wanting the scan to be 'now'.

Hope you catch the egg this month and wishing you all the :dust: you deserve


----------



## TerriLou

Will be thinking of you today Imagine, hoping it goes really well. Don't forget to post the pic, can't wait to see him/her/them!!!!

Thank you for the :dust: I intend to make full use of it. xx


----------



## tripletsOMG

Hi ladies I am in the US and this is my 4th pregnancy I am expecting Twins and I'm looking for a buddy. I dont have very many friends b/c everyone is busy and I have 3 kids and kinda busy too this is perfect. Planning a natural birth and love to make friends.:hugs:


----------



## imagine13

Hi Triplets OPG - conrats on your twinnies!

Scan went really well! What on earth was I hyperventilating about :blush: It was so hot outside the scan room waiting for the technician I was working myself into a panic and nearly fainted! Lol - what an idiot!

Just scanning in pics now for upload. Could not stop laughing when the tech. said "this baby has really long legs". Apparrently I have somehow managed... me....aka duck bum (legs so short I hit my arse when I step off a kerb) to grow a long legged baby! My OH doesn't have the worlds longest legs either :shrug: If we weren't both there at the conception I would seriously doubt this poor childs parentage :rofl:

Also baby has a "big belly" - at least it takes after it's mum in some respects then. The face in a few shots looked like a goat :haha: In fact the tech threw a few of the reel in the bin - probably the goat face shots lol! Otherwise the baby very much resembles a frog with its chubby belly and long legs frogging about all over the place. I will try an post the most flattering ones - dont want the poor kid getting a complex.


----------



## imagine13

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/SCAN-4smallweb.jpg

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/SCAN-8smallweb.jpg

https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/SCAN-5smallweb.jpg

Playing with the cord - but looks like baby is waving
https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/SCAN-3smallweb.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## TerriLou

They are amazing Imagine, the last one looks like your baby has some attitude too, sticking his/her finger up at the camera, tut tut! LOL. I think the face shape is quite clear on the bottom one though.

Congratulations on your healthy, long legged baby. xx


----------



## imagine13

TerriLou said:


> the last one looks like your baby has some attitude too, sticking his/her finger up at the camera, tut tut! LOL.

haha, thats what my OH said, he was like "aww, its flipping the bird at us". Wouldn't be surprised, it kept turning its back and the technician kept jaggling the probe to get the baby to move, think it was getting a bit pissed off with her :haha:


----------



## lellis82

What beautiful scans Imagine!!! They are great! 
We have a 14 week scan Saturday. I can't wait to post the pictures for you all to see.


----------



## imagine13

Cool Lellis! You should get some really good pics at 14 weeks.

I'm sure mine is having a growth spurt today - utterly knackered :sleep:

Can definitely feel fluttery movements now, usually in the evening when I'm sitting quietly. Very exciting! Just ordered a doppler as well to keep me going until the next scan in 6 weeks or so.


----------



## blodyn82

Love the pics Imagine.x


----------



## imagine13

I have too much of a bump now for all my normal trousers so went for some retail therapy today.

OMG, why have I not discovered maternity jeans before?! The over bump ones are sooo comfy. I will definitely be wearing these post pregnancy as they don't cut in when you sit down. Got one pair from H&M and one from Topshop. Anyone else in their maternity scrubs yet?


----------



## lellis82

My sonogram yesterday was so wonderful! We found out we are having a girl!

She was jumping around like crazy! Pretty exciting!


----------



## imagine13

Congrats Lellis! Lets see some pics of your baby girl then!


----------



## lellis82

Here are some pictures of our girl. 

I had to figure out how to get them from the DVD to pictures. :) Also, by size, they pushed my due date back to 2/10/12 from 2/4/12. Who knows which is right, as my husband and I are both fairly small people. 

I'm so excited but also soooo exhausted. How is everyone else holding up?
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-07_140926.png
File size: 1.3 KB
Views: 3









2011-08-07_141037.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 3









2011-08-07_141130.jpg
File size: 4.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lellis82

Blast! I did something wrong. I will try to fix and repost! sorry!


----------



## lellis82

Ok. Lets try this again. PLEASE WORK!! 

It is only 1 picture because the others are part of the dvd video and I can't get them off of it.
 



Attached Files:







283919_10150263929371559_502866558_7816559_8087208_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## imagine13

Aww - look at those chubby cheeks and button nose :baby: Thanks for sharing! You are lucky to get a DVD. I'm considering a private scan later on in my pregnancy to see baby in 4D and get a DVD of the whole scan. I'm already forgetting what froglet looked like moving about.


----------



## lellis82

Yea. This was a private scan. It was a great experience. I recommend them.


----------



## imagine13

I've had my doppler for a few days now. I went for the angelsounds. Not fab quality sound but soo lovely to hear babys heartbeat :happydance:

Anyone else bought one?

Lellis - I find the exhaustion catches me up all in one day and I can sleep for 14 hours straight (bar pee trips). Also have sick days but on the whole feeling better.


----------



## rj84

hi everyone - just back from holiday yesterday - a week in the sun is just what was needed!!! first scan is tomorrow morning - do I need to drink lots of water or something before hand? imagine - what doppler did u get and from where? I'm very temptd!!! xxxx


----------



## girlypink

Hi everyone, 

i am due 8th feb with my first wondering if i can join in here? xx


----------



## imagine13

rj84 said:


> hi everyone - just back from holiday yesterday - a week in the sun is just what was needed!!! first scan is tomorrow morning - do I need to drink lots of water or something before hand? imagine - what doppler did u get and from where? I'm very temptd!!! xxxx

Yeah you need to drink about a pint an hour beforehand. I was kept waiting though so had to partially empty my bladder as I was bursting! How exciting, can't wait to see your pics!

I got an angelsounds from ebay but amazon do them as well. I don't get to hear my babys heart for long though, I get a few minutes then a "boomph" kick and a swoosh and off it swims :haha:

Hi girlypink :thumbup:


----------



## lellis82

Hi Imagine, 

Yeah the exhaustion is crazy! I am feeling mostly better but seems like every 4 days or so, I am still getting sick. WEIRD!

Hi Girlypink, Do you know what you're having? How is the pregnancy going so far?


----------



## rj84

Hi everyone! scan went well!!! got a question tho!!!! I know I ovulated about three days after i supposed 28day date as i did an opk so i was expecting to go back a few days to about 11weeks 6 - but after the scan i've put at 12.3 which is what im supposed to be but doesn't really go with my opk or the fact i had a longer cycle!! am very confused!!! I did take agnus cactus that monthto promote ovualtion but doesnt answer why i had a positve opk!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







croppedbaby.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Emmysmoke

Hi I am due February 25


----------



## imagine13

rj84 said:


> Hi everyone! scan went well!!! got a question tho!!!! I know I ovulated about three days after i supposed 28day date as i did an opk so i was expecting to go back a few days to about 11weeks 6 - but after the scan i've put at 12.3 which is what im supposed to be but doesn't really go with my opk or the fact i had a longer cycle!! am very confused!!! I did take agnus cactus that monthto promote ovualtion but doesnt answer why i had a positve opk!!!!!

So cool! Is your baby sucking it's thumb there? 

My tech took 2 measurements, one was 12+6 and one 13+1. The latter she stuck with after measuring a few times which agrees to my dates but I wouldn't worry - baby is still small at this scan so its easy to get it wrong by a few days either way of actual conception. Guessing yours is a wriggler like mine and wouldn't hold completely still to be measured :haha:

Spent this week away on business. Lost count of how many flights froglet has been on now. :shrug: So tired! Had several "OMG I'm gonna puke" moments but they passed fairly quick. Apart from the exhaustion I think I am on the up. Froglet does not like travelling. I haven't felt much movement and on placing the doppler on my tummy last night it used those long legs to kick the living bejeezes out of it lol! Back to squiggling this evening - clearly knows I am home and relaxed.

Hi Emmysmoke.:thumbup:


----------



## rj84

i had the most horrendous day yesterday as far as feeling ill is concerned - was sick twice - in the shower again - i thought i'd passed the stage but it was awful yesterday but feel sprightly again today - aching a bit tho - the muscle in my right bum cheek is giving me shooting pains - weird!! - when did u first feel baby move imagine? he was wriggling all around for the scan but i can't feel it and i haven't got a bump yet - just look like i ve eaten the majority of the pies!!!


----------



## imagine13

Had the odd little flutter during week 11 + 12 but really felt baba move from week 13 on. Generally feel movement in the evening especially if I am sat squashing my bump or with waistband digging in as if baby is pissed off I am squashing it.

Having major ligament stretching pains again. Was curled up asleep on my side in bed last night and woke myself up turning over as I stretched out (lifted my upper body on my arms to turn over on my tummy) the pain was intense :wacko: Froglet is having a serious growth spurt in there :haha: Slow down kiddo, I am trying to avoid the dreaded stretch marks.


----------



## Lomo3

I get those stretching pains if i turn in bed and it hurts!!!!
I had a scan this week due to problems in my last pregnancy and so far it looks ok so I am soooo pleased.
It also looks like a girl which even though it does not matter what sex at all I am happy as my angel was a girl


----------



## fuschia

Hey girls - how are you all getting on?

I got married 2 weeks ago! At the end of our honey moon week we decided to go and get a private scan - It was amazing! Great experience - and we found out we think we got a little girl in there!

I have another scan on 22nd September when I will be 21 weeks so I hope they are going to confirm that for us!

Im cracking out all the maternity leggings and jeans at the mo! so comfy. Look forward to seeing all the next scan pics from everyone! xx


----------



## lellis82

fuschia, CONGRATS on the wedding and the baby girl!!

How is everyone feeling? I think I am FINALLY done with morning sickness. (Or should I say all day sickness!) 

Today was the first day anyone that didn't know asked if I was pregnant. I was in the grocery store and a lady (who obviously didn't speak great english) walked up pointing at my stomach and said "Boy" and I said "No its a girl" and she shook her head and said "no it is a boy." It was interesting. So we will see at my 20 week scan if our tech was wrong and this lady is crazy smart. ;) I'm also a little shocked she walked up to me. I've only gained 3lbs and just have a tiny belly. Very interesting!


----------



## imagine13

Congrats on your baby girl lomo - get shopping and go pink mad :wacko::happydance:

Congratulations Mrs Fuschia on being a married woman and on your baby girl :pink: :happydance:

Interested to see if crazy lady is right lellis :lol:

I feel a lot more energised and less sick now. Everything still tastes 'off' though. Froglet is wriggling more than ever in the evening and morning now. Need to book in for my 20 week scan this week. Will be weird that this will be the last chance to see baby before the birth....not sure I have 20 weeks of patience :wacko:


----------



## lellis82

Anyone else having issues coming up with names? Hubby and I had boy names locked down but can't agree on any girl names! Hopefully we will find something soon ish. I would like to start talking to my baby with a name. :) 

How is everyone feeling? I have been fighting a mean cold but think I am on the end of that. I finally have more energy and haven't been throwing up, which is a HUGE improvement. I hope you ladies are doing well too!!


----------



## fuschia

Thank you everyone !

I am also coming to the end of a horrible cold - as if we need more things to disturb our sleep. I'm peeing 3 times in the night at times - was only tested at 16 weeks for a uti so it must just be part of it ! We have a name - evie . So it is nice to talk to her ! I feel her moving but usually in the car or at random times at home. Feels weird- if I wasn't pregnant I think I would be very concerned with the feelings! I love it though . Not long till we are all due another scan - mines at 21 weeks. We are getting a 4d at 28 weeks - is anyone else planning on splashing out for one? They look amazing - you can really see what they will look like! Xx


----------



## imagine13

lellis82 said:


> Anyone else having issues coming up with names? Hubby and I had boy names locked down but can't agree on any girl names! Hopefully we will find something soon ish. I would like to start talking to my baby with a name. :)

Yeah, I am, but the other way. Can find loads of girl names we agree on but not boys! Also worried I will go off the names I like now by the time baby arrives! Only a few weeks more until we know for sure :happydance:

Not sure on whether to get a 4d scan or not. Seems a lot of money we could be spending on bubs.....but 20 weeks is a long time to go until we meet baby with no more scans. Still undecided!


----------



## Nyssa1991

Im due 10th feb anyone else?


----------



## lellis82

Nyssa1991, the doc has given me 2 dates... Feb 4th by date calculation and Feb 10th by size. WHO KNOWS? ;) 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## taloolah

hello im due 16th feb with baby 2 can I join? we just had a private scan and have a blue bump this time :)


----------



## katree

Hello imagine, we are due the same day . How is everyone feeling x


----------



## lellis82

I'm feeling like an emotional wreck but I'm chalking it up to horomones.


----------



## katree

ah me 2, i've argued with my sisters and mother this week 2 over something stupid we're friends now but it upset me so bad. I find myself crying a lot, damn hormones. They've given me a load of spots this week 2 lol x


----------



## lellis82

So- I live in San Diego, California and spent an hour and a half stuck in an elevator alone (needing to pee) yesterday when we had the huge power outage. I managed not to get upset or worked up. I'm so glad to be out!!


----------



## katree

omg that would have terrified me I hate lifts (as we call them in uk) glad u manged to keep calm. its 9.30pm here dont know what time it is where ur? Hope your feeling ok today, cant believe we are nearly half way there xx


----------



## elissam1989

DUE February 25!! SO EXCITED!


----------



## imagine13

Got my scan tomorrow :wacko: Finally find out if its a :blue: or :pink: bundle I am carrying (hopefully). Just hoping all is well in there - certainly lots of activity from my little womb ninja :happydance:

Poor you lellis - I think I would have wet myself, I'm back to having a gnats bladder again :haha:


----------



## lellis82

Imagine13 Mkae sure to update us tomorrow!! Good luck!!! HUG!!!


----------



## imagine13

Yay - all is well with baby and its a.....










GIRL !!!!! :pink: :cloud9:

I am so happy- team pink rocks :happydance:


----------



## lellis82

Congratsssssssssssssssssssss!!! Yay :pink:


----------



## imagine13

Thank you!

Would have been ecstatic either way. But now seems so much more real as I can picture my baby :cloud9:


----------



## fuschia

Hi Imagine

Congrats on news of your baby girl. I am also having a girl, got that confirmed today at my scan which was 21 weeks exactly. All is well although my placenta is low lying which apparently is quite a common problem at this stage but will get another scan at 34 weeks to check it moves! xxx


----------



## imagine13

Woohoo congrats on your baby girl fuschia! :pink:

I'm sure your placenta will move up :hugs: - we've all got a lot more expanding upwards and outwards to do (eek!).

My bump is pretty hard now - having problems bending and putting my shoes on already :blush:

I am making loadsa cloth nappies at the moment - made some funky tiger print ones. My girl is gonna look like bambam from the flintstones! Am addicted to looking at nappies on weenotions. Loving the "just hatched" one sooooo cute :kiss: Anyone else doing cloth?


----------



## lellis82

I am doing cloth! We have started our stash too! 

I have had a tough couple of days in the pain department. I've had MAJOR pelvic pain. WHen i walk, sit and toward the end of peeing. I saw my doctor today and he examined me and said sadly some women just have this. I have pelvic exercises to do and have to eat extra fiber and pee more frequently. I guess waiting too long makes it hurt more. NO FUN!! :) But I can deal with it for a healthy baby girl! :) :pink: !!! 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## imagine13

Poor you :hugs: Lots of back rubs from your oh should help :thumbup:

Yay - we will have to compare stashes, I will try and post some pics later


----------



## imagine13

Made my first girly nappy today. Gonna make some funky legwarmers to go with it https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/IMG00074-20110925-1745.jpg

And my funky leopard print one I madehttps://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/IMG00075-20110925-1746.jpg

And some of my tots bots teenyfit https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o98/BridgesideRats/IMG00078-20110925-1750.jpg

Getting there with my newborn stash. Anyway, that's my exciting funky ones. Only another 12-15 to make :dohh: Then onto some adjustable 3 months-potty size :wacko:


----------



## blodyn82

where did you find a pattern to make them as they are gorgeous :)

I've not posted ina long time as this pregnancy is hard work - i get over one thing and then another crops up - currently in my second week of flu/cold and daily headaches :(

Still not all bad - have reached V-day, scan predicts a baby brother for Dan, Dan is off the bottle and in a big bed though too attached to his duvet for my liking! also Dan is beggining to come out with cute sentances like "I live here" (walking to front door last night) and "Mum I'm ready" (getting car packed for an outing to town)


----------



## imagine13

Aww bless - your little boy sounds cute :kiss: Can you not let him keep his cot duvet as a blankie to cuddle and introduce a proper size duvet as a sort of extra :shrug:

For the nappies I bought a couple of tots bots teenyfit and copied their size and shape as a pattern. Don't think they will fit for long though :cry: Soooo....

had to put a wee notions order in :blush: for some one size birth to potty. Cannot wait for them to arrive - so excited :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon - I too am dragging myself through the day at the moment and longing for my bed and some peace and quiet! Thankfully the headache phase has passed - hope yours does soon, its not fun :hugs: Paracetamol does bugger all - if someone offers it to me in labour I swear I will punch them lol!


----------



## Honeyyy

My birthday is the 6th of Feb, and our little baby girl is due to arrive around the 20th.


----------



## lellis82

Hey ladies, it has been a while. 

How is everyone feeling? I am basically just tired and sore a lot. But have more energy than earlier in the pregnancy. So that's nice. Plus I've been seriously nesting... baking and cooking up a storm. 

Can't wait to hear how everyone is!


----------



## fuschia

Hey 

I also have lots of energy at the mo! I am trying to make the most of it as Im sure it wont last! I am walking to work as much as poss.

I am suffering with quite a lot of back pain though! And neck pain too as I cant seem to sleep comfortably any more! We bought one of those sleep geni pillows but it takes some getting used to ! And i feel a bit trapped by it - cos its a bit of an effort to flip it round so you can sleep on the other side!

Everyone around the 23/24 week mark enjoying their movements? Lol its so magical but it does verge on annoying at times - like when im trying to sleep! Wouldnt change it for the world obv! xxx


----------



## imagine13

Yeah my girl is definitely more awake when I am trying to sleep :haha: Norty wiggle monkey!

Finding it hard to fit much food in at once now - I've become a grazer (a constant one judging by the size of my arse!). My spine also appears to be separating from my pelvis - ouch! I am going to be a cripple by 3rd tri. Cannot believe we only have a matter of weeks left in second tri - feels like its flown by.

Got my pram ordered today. Went for the mothercare spin - does everything we want. Got carseat ordered as well. All very exciting looking at this stuff and thinking there is going to be a "mini-us" in there soon :happydance:


----------



## imagine13

Just had a midwife appointment - she says I should start doing kick counts now and should fee 10 movements a day. According to my blackberry app after a meal she moves once a minute...wrigglebum!


----------



## lellis82

DAMN IT! I had my 1 hour Glucose test and my results were 136. So now I have to go in Monday for a 3 hour Glucose test to see if I have gestational diabetes. :( Fingers crossed.


----------



## imagine13

On no! 136 isn't that high (I think 130 is considered top end of normal range here) - hopefully you just ate something sugary before your appointment which caused it to be a little high :thumbup:

Remember to graze on healthy snacks to keep your blood sugar levels constant. Fingers and toes crossed for you today XX


----------



## imagine13

How did the test go lellis? Hope you and bubs are ok :hugs:


----------



## fuschia

Hiya Lellis
I have a Glucose tolerence test at 28 weeks next Friday.

I have to skip brekkie (hard enough!) then have some sugary drink - then they take my blood 2 hours later to see how it responds. Not looking forward to it- mainly just hoping that it is normal as I dont want to have to be taking insulin at the end of this pregnancy!

How are your bumps coming along? I have realised that my back pain is mainly due to the way I am walking - I seem to lean back sllightly - perhaps to make up for the in balance I now have with a nearly 3lber in my belly! Does anyone else have this problem? xx


----------



## imagine13

My bump is enormous lol! I am measuring 2 weeks ahead and she's definitely had a growth spurt in the last few days. The maternity belly bar has had to come out - its now a slit rather than a hole, like my belly button has an eyebrow :haha:

The belly button is just about hanging on to its innie shape, but if I laugh (usually when I'm watching her squiggle) it pops out! Cannot believe how strong and big our babies are now :happydance: Anyone else get a poke back if they prod their tummies?

I'm definitely waddling now Fuschia. I've found clenching my butt cheeks as I walk seems to help my posture :blush: Not attractive though! Either my back is aching or my bump feels like its ripping at the top. 

Anyone else going for a 4D scan? I've got mine at 27+5 - hope to see our little Esme's chubby face in all its glory. Has she been cursed with daddys conk or mommys beak ....da...da......dum .......! :rofl:

Cannot believe we are all days away from THIRD TRI woohoo! :hugs:


----------



## fuschia

I am getting my 3d scan a week today ! I can't wait - I also want to check all is ok in there ! I have started becoming paranoid again ! I think it's thanks to a stupid dreM I had where I had a scan and they told me my baby was really frail and weak cos she wasnt getting any nutrients ! I guess it's me practising to be a mummy with all this worrying !

I will officially be in the 3rd tri tomorrow - I think it's been great having this group as we started chatting so early ! 

My back ache has stopped now I'm trying to walk a bit more with my back angled forward slightly ! It's the opposite of how u expect a pregnant woman to walk ! Xxx


----------



## imagine13

fuschia said:


> I will officially be in the 3rd tri tomorrow - I think it's been great having this group as we started chatting so early !

Crazy isn't it?! Just think.....22 pages ago we had waistlines :rofl:

I shall be waddling over to third tri in 4 days. Save me a seat!


----------



## fuschia

Hey guys - thought I would pop a couple of pics on from my 3D scan.
She wasnt very co-operative! The cord was in front of her face at first, and she had her legs up by her face pretty much the whole time!

I kept seeing what I thought was a hand - but it was a foot!

Anyway - was just magical to see her and have the DVD of her- although she didnt do much at all! I think she saves it all for when im in bed!

Also was great to find out she is doing ok and is the right size! My little Evie is about 2 and a half pounds now! I think thats quite substantial! 

Hope you are all getting on well!? xxx
 



Attached Files:







1_26.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3









1_30.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## imagine13

Aww! She is beautiful fuschia!! :hugs: Love her name too. A proper little baby- look at those cheeks :flower:

Does it feel more real now? I still have to pinch myself sometimes.

Can't wait to share my little monkey with you all tomorrow. Like you fuschia, she only seems to really get a wriggle on when I'm settling down for the night lol! Might have to munch a choccy bar before!


----------



## lellis82

Awww she is ADORABLE!!! How amazing. 

I am currently having the next fun symptom. My left foot and ankle are very swollen whereas my right is completely fine. I called my doctor and am waiting for a call back to make sure I shouldn't be worried.


----------



## imagine13

Little bugger didn't cooperate for my scan. :haha: Need to go back for a rescan in few weeks.

You know when you get corrugated ankles from socks - well by the end of the day I kind of have bloated legs above where the socks have cut in and fine below lol!

Hope your one lumpy leg is better soon lellis :hugs: The glamour of pregnancy :rofl: How do celebs manage to look like their normal selves with a tiddly bump :shrug:

Lellis & fuschia- how did your glucose tests go? Hope everyone is ok apart from the hideous bloating and backache :flower:


----------



## fuschia

Aww sorry to hear that imagine! Hey at least you get to go and see her again soon ! I'm now counting down to dec 22nd for 34 week scan with nhs 

My GTT results came back normal so that's encouraging ! 

I also have the sock marks at the end of the day ! I've started only wearing ankle socks to avoid this !

I'm just so shattered - when I get home I just collapse on the sofa ! Just poping to the shops feels like a struggle ! Not to mention getting home and traipsing up to our 3rd floor flat!

So have you got most of your bits now ? What pram are u going for ? Xxx


----------



## imagine13

Good news on your test :happydance: How come you get a 34 week scan? I'm jealous!!

Either way I will join you in the countdown to Dec 22nd as it is my last day of work woooooohoooooo :happydance: Feeling sooo heavy and tired and breathless and bloated arrghhh, the list goes on :haha: And fed up of helpful people telling me "its only going to get worse", well yeah, clearly!

We went for the mothercare spin pram in black jacquard in the end. Love it!

Nursery should be finished by this weekend. My old cot my dad made by hand is being renovated and new mattress bought. We have moses basket from a friend (again needs new matress). She already has enough clothes to sink a ship all folded away. Just need to make some more cloth nappies and sort out a birth pool for my planned homebirth . Phew!! Nearly there!

Anyone written a birth plan yet?


----------



## lellis82

Hi Ladies! Good news, the glucose test went fine. ALL NORMAL!!! yay!!! (CARBS!!!)

And 2nd bit of good news, the foot swelling is going down and the doctor checked me out for good measure and there is nothing to worry about. :) 

Imagine13, How do you get so much time off work? I'm so jealous!! I will be working until I pop. I only get 6-8 weeks disability plus my 2 weeks vacation, so I want to spend as much as I can will our little one.


----------



## fuschia

Good news Lellis! I know its a relief to hear that glucose test is all ok- I hate the thought of having to check sugar level all the time or use insulin!

In the UK - by law you are entitled to 6 weeks at 90 percent pay, then a further 7.5 months on Maternity pay - which works out to about £500 per month. I am getting the basic package, Imagine may be getting more as some employers offer a better deal!

I am getting a 34 week scna because at my 20 weeks scan, my placenta was low lying. I asked at my 3D scan and they seemed to think it was high enough for vaginal birth but still on the low side, so we shall see what they think in Dec!

I am working until I am 37 weeks on 13th Jan  

I LOVE the mothercare Spin pram! I would have loved to have that one but I am being sensible and picking one which best suits my living arranagements! We are getting a Baby Jogger city mini. Its a bit more of a stroller that you can use from birth, but we are getting a carrycot to add onto it for the first 6 months, and you can also put maxi cosi car seat onto it  xx


----------



## imagine13

Hey Lellis - great news :flower:

I am taking the first part of January as holiday so only starting maternity leave 2 weeks before she is due. I only get statutory pay so 90% for first 6 weeks then onto basic survival money! Can't complain though, we are lucky in the UK. I plan on taking 6 months off so 1) I am entitled to my job back 2) I can breastfeed for at least 4-5 months and 3) that's when money will run out lol!

I hope your placenta has moved up fuschia. I should think it has - I am amazed how much I have grown since the 20 week scan. Its amazing how much our bodies stretch! Fingers crossed you can have her naturally :flower:

I love my spin pram but yes it is huge. Only got it thanks to family as there is no way we would have chosen such an expensive pram. I've spent a massive £26 on decorating the nursery :blush::haha: 

The baby jogger is really cool looking! What colour have you gone for? I liked the maxi cosi seat but we had to go for the britax as it fits my car.


----------



## fuschia

I am going for either black or purple! I think I will probably get black though - seems to be what hubby would prefer!

I felt that the Spin was just so luxurious feeling! All the stuff that goes with it feels really cosy! If I lived in a house I think I would have got that one! The great thing about the baby jogger is that it collapses with one hand and is easy to carry!

Am I right in thinking you have named your little girl Esmee? I think I saw it on your singiture a while ago ? xx


----------



## imagine13

Yeah I wouldn't fancy lugging the spin up stairs in its component parts! Sounds like both our OH's are of similar ilk - mine was adamant we were having a black pram so we wouldn't ruin his 'street cred'. Whaddeva! He hasn't been cool in years (shh) and plus who is going to give a crap about the pram when there is a cute baby in it!

Yes we are calling our little girl Esme Sienna :thumbup: I wanted Esme Leila but as her surname will begin with F she would have the initials ELF.

I love the name Evie but one of my best friends named her baby girl this so it couldn't go on the list but it is so pretty :flower:

How long did it take you to agree on a name? It took us ages! In fact Esme was about the only girls name we could agree on in the end! How did you find middle names. I found most pretty girls names end with an "ee" sound so was really hard finding something that flowed ok.


----------



## fuschia

Esmee Sienna is lovely!

It wasnt too hard for us to pick a name - we always knew we loved the name Eve ( My hubby's nan's name) . We did have a look at other names and had a short list but it just felt right to go with Evie in the end! I think I had already started to think of her as Evie really so wouldnt seem right to change it!

Id like her to have a middle name, but we havent thought of anything we really like yet- so she may not have one.

Just as I came onto our post - I started having a read of our first few posts. Before we had gone to the doctors to confirm all this! Reading about how worried we were that our periods were going to turn up any sec! I cant wait till we are uploading pics of our little ones after they have arrived!

Have you had your second attempt at a 3d scan yet? xxxx


----------



## imagine13

fuschia said:


> Just as I came onto our post - I started having a read of our first few posts. Before we had gone to the doctors to confirm all this! Reading about how worried we were that our periods were going to turn up any sec! I cant wait till we are uploading pics of our little ones after they have arrived!
> 
> Have you had your second attempt at a 3d scan yet? xxxx

I know its crazy isn't it?! Seems like yesterday. What a journey we've come on. It will be so amazing to see everyones babies at the end of this. So weird, I will miss my bump! I wonder who will pop first?!

That's really nice that the name Evie has meaning after your OH's nan. :hugs:

Can't wait to have another go at the scan this weekend. She is head down now anyway so hopefully madam can't get hands and feet over her face :haha:

Cannot believe my little poppy seed has grown to the size of a squash this week! Arrgghhh - its all feeling a but real now!!!!!!!!! We are gonna have babies soon!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Waiting4bb

Hi ladies. Yay for February babies! I'm due Feb 1st and boy am I ready. It's my first pregnancy and our first baby. We are planning a home waterbirth and we live in a very cold part of the states.. so it should be interesting. Praying and hoping for a simple birth. No complications!! :D


----------



## imagine13

Waiting4bb said:


> Hi ladies. Yay for February babies! I'm due Feb 1st and boy am I ready. It's my first pregnancy and our first baby. We are planning a home waterbirth and we live in a very cold part of the states.. so it should be interesting. Praying and hoping for a simple birth. No complications!! :D

I am hoping for a home waterbirth too. Good luck with yours :flower:

Do you have a name/names for your baby yet? Are you leaving the sex surprise?


----------



## Waiting4bb

imagine13 said:


> Waiting4bb said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Yay for February babies! I'm due Feb 1st and boy am I ready. It's my first pregnancy and our first baby. We are planning a home waterbirth and we live in a very cold part of the states.. so it should be interesting. Praying and hoping for a simple birth. No complications!! :D
> 
> I am hoping for a home waterbirth too. Good luck with yours :flower:
> 
> Do you have a name/names for your baby yet? Are you leaving the sex surprise?Click to expand...

Thank you and good luck on yours too! :thumbup:

We don't know the LO's sex yet, but I'm pretty sure it is a girl. I've just had the feeling from the start that it is a girl. For names we've decided on Piper Rose, and for a boy Ishmael James. My dad's name is James and I'm a big time daddy's girl, so I wanted to pass a little something along to honor my pops. 

I love the name you've picked out! Precious!! :kiss:

Are you as ready as I am to have this baby? I never realized how much time it takes to cook up this LO. I have been so anxious! I can't imagine how anxious I will be when labor starts. 

What methods are you planning to use in labor? Have you taken any childbirth classes?


----------



## imagine13

Waiting4bb said:


> imagine13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting4bb said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Yay for February babies! I'm due Feb 1st and boy am I ready. It's my first pregnancy and our first baby. We are planning a home waterbirth and we live in a very cold part of the states.. so it should be interesting. Praying and hoping for a simple birth. No complications!! :D
> 
> I am hoping for a home waterbirth too. Good luck with yours :flower:
> 
> Do you have a name/names for your baby yet? Are you leaving the sex surprise?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you and good luck on yours too! :thumbup:
> 
> We don't know the LO's sex yet, but I'm pretty sure it is a girl. I've just had the feeling from the start that it is a girl. For names we've decided on Piper Rose, and for a boy Ishmael James. My dad's name is James and I'm a big time daddy's girl, so I wanted to pass a little something along to honor my pops.
> 
> I love the name you've picked out! Precious!! :kiss:
> 
> Are you as ready as I am to have this baby? I never realized how much time it takes to cook up this LO. I have been so anxious! I can't imagine how anxious I will be when labor starts.
> 
> What methods are you planning to use in labor? Have you taken any childbirth classes?Click to expand...

Love the names :thumbup: Traditional yet different enough so there wont be 100 other kids in their class with the same name! I wonder if your instinct is right. You are too patient - I just had to know :haha:

I've just ordered a hypnobirthing CD to start using from 30 weeks. I am actually quite excited about labour - I see it as a worthy challenge, perhaps I am a bit weird :haha: I've read both of Ina May Gaskins books so far, Natural Birth & Spiritual Midwifery and steering away from reading negative stories which has helped my positive outlook I am sure. I hope to go to some free NHS antenatal classes in December.

My labour plan so far is to borrow a tens machine from a friend for early labour. Use essential oils like clary sage oil. Get OH to massage me. Bounce on birth ball (another purchase I made this week - can't wait for it to arrive) and stay as active as possible in early labour. Birth pool for later stages of labour and gas and air (entonox) if needed (the midwives will bring this). My midwife has agreed that all being well OH can catch the baby and pass her to me.

The above not being possible for any reason then get me to hospital and give me loadsa drugs and get her out as quickly and safely as possible :haha:


----------



## Waiting4bb

imagine13 said:


> Waiting4bb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting4bb said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Yay for February babies! I'm due Feb 1st and boy am I ready. It's my first pregnancy and our first baby. We are planning a home waterbirth and we live in a very cold part of the states.. so it should be interesting. Praying and hoping for a simple birth. No complications!! :D
> 
> I am hoping for a home waterbirth too. Good luck with yours :flower:
> 
> Do you have a name/names for your baby yet? Are you leaving the sex surprise?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you and good luck on yours too! :thumbup:
> 
> We don't know the LO's sex yet, but I'm pretty sure it is a girl. I've just had the feeling from the start that it is a girl. For names we've decided on Piper Rose, and for a boy Ishmael James. My dad's name is James and I'm a big time daddy's girl, so I wanted to pass a little something along to honor my pops.
> 
> I love the name you've picked out! Precious!! :kiss:
> 
> Are you as ready as I am to have this baby? I never realized how much time it takes to cook up this LO. I have been so anxious! I can't imagine how anxious I will be when labor starts.
> 
> What methods are you planning to use in labor? Have you taken any childbirth classes?Click to expand...
> 
> Love the names :thumbup: Traditional yet different enough so there wont be 100 other kids in their class with the same name! I wonder if your instinct is right. You are too patient - I just had to know :haha:
> 
> I've just ordered a hypnobirthing CD to start using from 30 weeks. I am actually quite excited about labour - I see it as a worthy challenge, perhaps I am a bit weird :haha: I've read both of Ina May Gaskins books so far, Natural Birth & Spiritual Midwifery and steering away from reading negative stories which has helped my positive outlook I am sure. I hope to go to some free NHS antenatal classes in December.
> 
> My labour plan so far is to borrow a tens machine from a friend for early labour. Use essential oils like clary sage oil. Get OH to massage me. Bounce on birth ball (another purchase I made this week - can't wait for it to arrive) and stay as active as possible in early labour. Birth pool for later stages of labour and gas and air (entonox) if needed (the midwives will bring this). My midwife has agreed that all being well OH can catch the baby and pass her to me.
> 
> The above not being possible for any reason then get me to hospital and give me loadsa drugs and get her out as quickly and safely as possible :haha:Click to expand...

I think we are soul sisters! That is exactly how I feel about labor and birth. I too have read Ina May Gaskin and I absolutely loved all the beautiful positive birth stories. How strange is it that so many women expect the pain rather than expecting to enjoy the birthing process. I thought it was especially funny to read the stories about women experiencing orgasm during labor. Who knew? In America we are so focused on the pain and nothing else. I also try to surround myself with positive stories. We don't need the negativity! 

I hope I'm right about the gender because we have loads of girl clothes. Haha. But we can just stick them away for later use. :) 

It sounds like you've really thought about how you would like your birth to go. It is so exciting isn't it? Finally we are getting close. Can't wait to see how it goes for you. :)


----------



## imagine13

I think an orgasmic birth might just be pushing it a bit! My mum said it is like doing a big poo that comes out the wrong orifice at the last moment.... which doesn't sound orgasmic to me at all! Oh well, each to their own. 

We are not so different over here with the focus on "pain". I had to go for anaesthetic tests as I've had bad reactions in the past (just in case of intervention) and the epidural guy was a complete arsehole! He kept saying how I would probably come to hospital begging for an epidural - twat. :growlmad:

Thankfully my midwife is very supportive - homebirths still aren't that popular here. I think I would be prowling like a caged animal if I had to go to hospital. Fingers crossed I don't!


----------



## Waiting4bb

It's super rare for a women to have a birth like that. But hey, if you could it would be kinda cool in a strange way. 

I've had the same experience with people. They think I'll regret doing it without drugs. They act like I'm oblivious to the fact that it will be painful. I know it will be. Duh! Dumb epidural guy. He's probably just intimidated that you are strong enough to do it without drugs. 

I feel the same way about hospitals. I've never been a fan of them and I stay away if I can. I'm sure it will all turn out great for you. Even if you do get sent to the hospital, you still get your child. What's better than that? I don't know what the rate is there for hospital transfers, but here with my midwife it's pretty rare. Just keep your chin up and think positive thoughts about it. :)


----------



## imagine13

I'm not sure on the stats for hospital transfer in my area. I think the majority of transfers are for pp bleeding, placental removal and more complex stitching repairs if the midwife feels a doctor would do a better job.

Fingers crossed XX!


----------



## imagine13

So excited! Had my re-scan today and I am so in love with our little girl. :cloud9:

She was pouting and OH said she had my sulky face and then I laughed (making my belly move) and she smiled :happydance: She also opened her eyes during the scan. Cannot wait to kiss those chubby cheeks. It was brilliant!

Will upload some pics in a bit when my computer has finished updating.


----------



## lellis82

Hi Ladies!!! How are you girls doing?

We FINALLY PICKED A NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jocelyn Reese :) 



How is everyone coming along? Imgaine13, you going to upload the pretty pictures? :) We'd love to see. 

My goodness, I am having MAJOR swelling. I got checked out just in case and it isn't anything to worry about but damn is it uncomfortable. :(


----------



## fuschia

Hey guys . Not an awful lot to update - all seems to be going well here ! I'm just so bloody tired ! Getting up to our third floor flat is a major strugggle now ! Our pink nursery is complete ! We have everything we need initially now . Me and hubby are trying to decide if we wanna do re useable or disposable nappies ! How's everyone ? And bumps ? Caught a glimpse of me side on yesterday and just felt ' WHen did that happen!?' lol shape change is just immense ! Xx


----------



## lellis82

Fushia, You should post a nursery pic!! :) How exciting that you're done. We haven't started :x. OPPS! We are starting this weekend. :) 

It is insane how it seems our shape just pops out all of the sudden. It is pretty strange!

I'm glad to hear everyone is doing well. We are all so close!!


----------



## imagine13

lellis82 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! How are you girls doing?
> 
> We FINALLY PICKED A NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jocelyn Reese :)
> 
> 
> 
> How is everyone coming along? Imgaine13, you going to upload the pretty pictures? :) We'd love to see.
> 
> My goodness, I am having MAJOR swelling. I got checked out just in case and it isn't anything to worry about but damn is it uncomfortable. :(

Gorgeous name :flower: 

My cd drive is jammed - bah! Don't think santa will be bringing me a new computer for xmas either. Somehow I think Esme will get all the presents this year and she's not even here yet! Hopefully can use my parents computer to copy the pics online soon.

I have fat hands and feet syndrome too. Midwife isn't worried about my big clown paws. Getting pins and needles too in my right hand if I'm doing too much. Makes me keep dropping stuff then its a major effort to squat, grunt with the effort, and pick it up :dohh: can't get any of my old shoes on now either. Ugg boots & slippers from now on lol!

On maternity leave now WHOOOOPPPPDEEDOOPP!:happydance:


----------



## imagine13

fuschia said:


> Hey guys . Not an awful lot to update - all seems to be going well here ! I'm just so bloody tired ! Getting up to our third floor flat is a major strugggle now ! Our pink nursery is complete ! We have everything we need initially now . Me and hubby are trying to decide if we wanna do re useable or disposable nappies ! How's everyone ? And bumps ? Caught a glimpse of me side on yesterday and just felt ' WHen did that happen!?' lol shape change is just immense ! Xx

Haha! I know that feeling of "yeouch, when did I get that huge?!" It sucks seeing yourself side on in the mirror. Just hoping there isn't too much more growing to do. Think the dreaded stretchmarks are on their way, the itching is crazy. Had marks on my thighs since week 12 or so but so far the belly is ok.

I literally get up every hour at night to pee. It is friggin ridiculous! I am sure we will get more sleep with babies :haha:(or maybe not). 

I am sooooooo looking forward to sleeping on my stomach again. Cannot get comfy at night. Getting in and out of bed is like a workout these days!


----------



## lellis82

Oh Imagine13 you crack me up. I'm waking up all hours too. It is insane. If it isn't to pee then it is this bloody cold and if it isn't that it is my hands hurting so badly from the swelling. :) 

We are all in the home stretch!! :) So soon! The antisipation is killing me. 

We are having CONSTRUCTION done in our condo the 2nd week in Jan so HOPEFULLY baby Jocelyn doesn't come early!! :) We are building in a new linen closet and book shelf in the nursery to allow some extra storage. :) We live in a REALLY small place so all the extra storage we can get is useful. And we figure, she won't sleep in her nursery at first anyhow. (Hopefully this won't bite us in the butt!!)

I can't wait to hear how everyone is. 

Did everyone have a lovely Christmas? We were very lucky. My In-laws bought us a glider for our nursery and my pop bought us a breast pump. So lucky to have such generous family!


----------



## Waiting4bb

I can't wait to be able to sleep on my stomach again! Oh how I miss sleeping comfortably. It seems like I've been pregnant forever. Soon though it will be over and all it will all be so worth it!! :) :)


----------



## imagine13

I have eaten waaayyyy too much over xmas! I now have a double chin :growlmad:

I have yet another cold and am sat here feeling grumpy with earache :cry:

On the positive side everything is looking good for my homebirth! Fundal height is measuring 3 weeks ahead thought I am hoping this is just a mince pie induced growth spurt (oops). Anyone else got the first tri hunger back with a vengeance?

I wonder whose baby will arrive first? So exciting!


----------



## Waiting4bb

I feel like I always eat too much these days. A glass of water fills me up pretty good. My stomach is so squished right now! It's frusterating because I really want to eat a big meal but I just can't unless I want to be super uncomfortable. 

Imagine - That's awesome that things are lining up for your homebirth! How special. :)


----------



## lellis82

Waiting4bb, I am right there with you. I miss my stomach SOOO much. Can't ever get comfortable. 

I'm with you ladies on eating too much. I really feel like I can't ever eat enough. I'm constantly hungry. 

Also, holy crap I just realized how close we all are. OMG!


----------



## imagine13

Happy new year to all! In 2012 we will be mummies! 

Just got a few more cheapie nappies arrived today which tops up my stash. My wee notions are still my faves. Can't wait to put her in her "newly hatched" one! Whaddayathink?.......


----------



## imagine13




----------



## Waiting4bb

Oh my gosh those are too cute! :D


----------



## imagine13

First day of maternity leave today!

Baby's bag is packed and just got the last bits for mine yesterday. Just chilling today as I had a panic about baby not moving and went in to get monitored. All fine (phew) but my temp is up with this cold/flu thing so my body is screaming at me to take it easy. Stupid midwife said my baby had a bony bum. WTF does that mean?! 

Will be bouncing on my birth ball and listening to my hypnobirthing cd every night now. Cannot believe bubs arrival is only (potentially) a few weeks away!


----------



## fuschia

Hey imagine ! Glad to hear bubs is ok ! Bony bum ? Lol that's a new one !
I'm so jelous your on maternity leave ! I got to get to the end of next week . My instincts are just telling me to nest and prepare for baby though ! Not worry about work ! 

I'm getting so achy now ! Back ache is horrible and my bum is even aching now ! I keep having random cramps but I'm not thinking anything of it unless they get regular . Still not sure about what braxton hicks are ? Sometimes I feel top of my bump get really tight and a bit un comfy - I used to think it was baby moving to awkward position but now I'm starting to think it could be BH?
Do u get them
? Xxx


----------



## Waiting4bb

Yay for you imagine! Maternity leave is so nice. I'm in the same boat now, although I had planned on working up until the baby came. I don't get maternity leave working at my waitressing job. But, my boss decided to take me off the schedule, so now I have all this free time. Pretty nice. 

Fuschia - If you don't mind me butting in... What you are describing with your bump getting tight and uncomfortable sounds like BH to me. That's exactly how it feels for me when it happens.


----------



## fuschia

Thanks waiting4bb.

Sometimes it feels stronger than other times ! My friend had a baby on Xmas eve and she said she thought baby was just getting in awkward position but it was bracton hicks . That's what made me wonder ! They are def getting more frequent nowadays !

With your job - Now you are off the rota - that's great , bit does it mean u get no money ? Cos that sucks ! We are lucky in England to get maternity pay for as long as we do ! X


----------



## B l i n k

fuschia said:


> Thanks waiting4bb.
> 
> Sometimes it feels stronger than other times ! My friend had a baby on Xmas eve and she said she thought baby was just getting in awkward position but it was bracton hicks . That's what made me wonder ! They are def getting more frequent nowadays !
> 
> With your job - Now you are off the rota - that's great , bit does it mean u get no money ? Cos that sucks ! We are lucky in England to get maternity pay for as long as we do ! X

Nice name for your lil girl you got. ;)


----------



## imagine13

fuschia said:


> I keep having random cramps but I'm not thinking anything of it unless they get regular . Still not sure about what braxton hicks are ? Sometimes I feel top of my bump get really tight and a bit un comfy - I used to think it was baby moving to awkward position but now I'm starting to think it could be BH?
> Do u get them
> ? Xxx

Yeah I've had a few BH - bump gets uncomfortably tight. Sometimes feels like baby is pushing out against it making it worse. I've also had a few small period type cramps. Hope I am thinning and dilating in preparation for a nice short pain free labour :happydance::haha:



Waiting4bb said:

> Yay for you imagine! Maternity leave is so nice. I'm in the same boat now, although I had planned on working up until the baby came. I don't get maternity leave working at my waitressing job. But, my boss decided to take me off the schedule, so now I have all this free time. Pretty nice.

Oh no W4bb! Does that mean you don't get paid at all? That sucks. Though I have waitressed before and have no idea how you have coped this long working on your feet. Oh well plenty of time to nest and prepare for bubs.

I haven't had many BH's. Am sorta worrying that I should be getting more now than I am :shrug: Maybe its my babys abnormal spiny arse or something?! Poor child probably has a tail :haha:

So wish I knew when she is arriving. Could be 2 weeks, could be 7 weeks - arrrrggghhh I just want to know:wacko:


----------



## Waiting4bb

fuschia said:


> Thanks waiting4bb.
> 
> Sometimes it feels stronger than other times ! My friend had a baby on Xmas eve and she said she thought baby was just getting in awkward position but it was bracton hicks . That's what made me wonder ! They are def getting more frequent nowadays !
> 
> With your job - Now you are off the rota - that's great , bit does it mean u get no money ? Cos that sucks ! We are lucky in England to get maternity pay for as long as we do ! X

Yeah. I've noticed mine getting closer together and more intense too! Hopefully that's a sign that things are moving along. :)

Sadly yes, I won't be getting any money. :( But my boss has been very generous and given me a bonus around Christmas which has really helped. Most jobs in the US will give maternity leave, but since this is more of a high school job I really don't have benefits.


----------



## Waiting4bb

imagine13 said:


> fuschia said:
> 
> 
> I keep having random cramps but I'm not thinking anything of it unless they get regular . Still not sure about what braxton hicks are ? Sometimes I feel top of my bump get really tight and a bit un comfy - I used to think it was baby moving to awkward position but now I'm starting to think it could be BH?
> Do u get them
> ? Xxx
> 
> Yeah I've had a few BH - bump gets uncomfortably tight. Sometimes feels like baby is pushing out against it making it worse. I've also had a few small period type cramps. Hope I am thinning and dilating in preparation for a nice short pain free labour :happydance::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting4bb said:
> 
> Yay for you imagine! Maternity leave is so nice. I'm in the same boat now, although I had planned on working up until the baby came. I don't get maternity leave working at my waitressing job. But, my boss decided to take me off the schedule, so now I have all this free time. Pretty nice.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no W4bb! Does that mean you don't get paid at all? That sucks. Though I have waitressed before and have no idea how you have coped this long working on your feet. Oh well plenty of time to nest and prepare for bubs.
> 
> I haven't had many BH's. Am sorta worrying that I should be getting more now than I am :shrug: Maybe its my babys abnormal spiny arse or something?! Poor child probably has a tail :haha:
> 
> So wish I knew when she is arriving. Could be 2 weeks, could be 7 weeks - arrrrggghhh I just want to know:wacko:Click to expand...

It will be ok. My DH and I are pretty smart with our money. It has been hard to stay on my feet at work. Sometimes I'm pretty beat at the end of the day. I can't say I'm too bummed to stop working. It'll be nice. ;)

I've heard a lot of ladies say they haven't felt very many BH. A lot of them I think we don't notice. I wouldn't worry about it though. I'm sure your LO will be here right on time. I keep thinking the same thing about our baby. It could be any day, but then again it could be so much longer. Aaaa!


----------



## imagine13

One born every minute is on tv tonight - hurrah! For the US ladies you'll be able to watch on 4oD tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## lellis82

Yeah, I haven't had any BH that I know of. But I am not really sure what it would feel like anyhow.

I am kind of at the point now where I'm really curious how it is all going to go. Hopefully smoothly!

Also, my doctor said he will want to induce on Feb 11th if she hasn't come yet. So I guess I at least have a end of the road date, which is kind of nice. 

I'm REALLY hoping she comes after the 1st. I have a lot to try to get accomplished before then. :)


----------



## imagine13

lellis82 said:


> I'm REALLY hoping she comes after the 1st. I have a lot to try to get accomplished before then. :)

I know the feeling! Doesn't help when you're lumbering around at a snails pace does it? I hope mine stays put until early feb too. Much to do before then!


----------



## fuschia

Hey ! One Born every minute was quite good wasnt it. 
I really felt for the couple with the Dad that was in the army :-( 
I wasnt so sure about the other couple with the giant baby! I dont know if I would be best pleased if the father of my newborn acted like that!
Had my 36 week appointment today! For the first time, she is measuring a little ahead, only 37.5 when she should be 36. I just have this feeling that she's going to start piling on the pounds now! Next appt is 38 weeks so we will see then! Hopefully she wont be measuring like 45 by that point or I will be worried!

Hope you are all taking care and not getting blown over in the crazy wind! x


----------



## lellis82

You're not kidding girl. It takes me SOOO much longer to get anything accomplished. I think I'm going to start going home at lunch to get stuff done. Lucky for me I work a mile from home and since I'm so big, I've been driving. (Pre-pregnancy I never drove.)




imagine13 said:


> lellis82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping she comes after the 1st. I have a lot to try to get accomplished before then. :)
> 
> I know the feeling! Doesn't help when you're lumbering around at a snails pace does it? I hope mine stays put until early feb too. Much to do before then!Click to expand...


----------



## Waiting4bb

I had my 36 week appointment and home visit today! So exciting. It's starting to get REAL now. Also was tested for Group B strep. Keeping my fingers crossed that it comes back negative. :) 

What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves busy while you await your LO? If any of you are like me, it's a real challenge to stay pre-occupied.


----------



## imagine13

fuschia said:


> Hey ! One Born every minute was quite good wasnt it.
> I really felt for the couple with the Dad that was in the army :-(
> I wasnt so sure about the other couple with the giant baby! I dont know if I would be best pleased if the father of my newborn acted like that!
> Had my 36 week appointment today! For the first time, she is measuring a little ahead, only 37.5 when she should be 36. I just have this feeling that she's going to start piling on the pounds now! Next appt is 38 weeks so we will see then! Hopefully she wont be measuring like 45 by that point or I will be worried!
> 
> Hope you are all taking care and not getting blown over in the crazy wind! x

I almost blubbed at the army one- sweet baby, nice couple. The other pair with the fookin-normous baby (it was 10lb 10oz wasn't it?) the father was a twat with a right temper. Good thing he wasn't in theatre with her - she made the right choice taking her mum in as support.

I am measuring 2-3 weeks ahead on fundal height. Cooking a heifer! :haha:

My fence got blown down in the wind - its been crazy.


----------



## imagine13

lellis82 said:


> You're not kidding girl. It takes me SOOO much longer to get anything accomplished. I think I'm going to start going home at lunch to get stuff done. Lucky for me I work a mile from home and since I'm so big, I've been driving. (Pre-pregnancy I never drove.)

Its bad isn't it?! I can't walk anywhere anymore. Can barely fit behind the wheel to drive either!

Got my first antenatal class today. Its about a mile from home so I will need to drive!:haha:


----------



## imagine13

Waiting4bb said:


> I had my 36 week appointment and home visit today! So exciting. It's starting to get REAL now. Also was tested for Group B strep. Keeping my fingers crossed that it comes back negative. :)
> 
> What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves busy while you await your LO? If any of you are like me, it's a real challenge to stay pre-occupied.

Good luck with your test. What is this group B strep thing? Does anyone know if we get tested over here? 

I've got so much to do it is getting harder to get off my arse and motivate myself Waiting4bb!


----------



## Waiting4bb

imagine13 said:


> Waiting4bb said:
> 
> 
> I had my 36 week appointment and home visit today! So exciting. It's starting to get REAL now. Also was tested for Group B strep. Keeping my fingers crossed that it comes back negative. :)
> 
> What are you ladies doing to keep yourselves busy while you await your LO? If any of you are like me, it's a real challenge to stay pre-occupied.
> 
> Good luck with your test. What is this group B strep thing? Does anyone know if we get tested over here?
> 
> I've got so much to do it is getting harder to get off my arse and motivate myself Waiting4bb!Click to expand...

Thanks for the good wishes. From what I understand, Group B strep is a bacteria that is naturally found in men and women. It's harmless to you normally, but in pregnancy it can travel to your baby when you're in labor causing some pretty serious conditions including pneumonia and meningitis. Pretty serious. But if you do have it they can give you antibiotics during birthing and you'll be fine. 

It is so hard to keep busy isn't it? I find myself feeling every little cramp and twinge and thinking.... what if this is it? What if I go into labor? For those of us who are impatient ( I am SO guilty!) it is really damn hard!!!

So, do you have everything ready to go for your homebirth? Our midwife gave us a list of supplies to get stockpiled. :) I really like the idea of preparing for my own birth. It makes it way more personal ya know?


----------



## Waiting4bb

lellis82 said:


> You're not kidding girl. It takes me SOOO much longer to get anything accomplished. I think I'm going to start going home at lunch to get stuff done. Lucky for me I work a mile from home and since I'm so big, I've been driving. (Pre-pregnancy I never drove.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lellis82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm REALLY hoping she comes after the 1st. I have a lot to try to get accomplished before then. :)
> 
> I know the feeling! Doesn't help when you're lumbering around at a snails pace does it? I hope mine stays put until early feb too. Much to do before then!Click to expand...Click to expand...

Ooh! That must be so nice to be that close to home. I have to drive 30 minutes to get to work.


----------



## imagine13

Waiting4bb said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. From what I understand, Group B strep is a bacteria that is naturally found in men and women. It's harmless to you normally, but in pregnancy it can travel to your baby when you're in labor causing some pretty serious conditions including pneumonia and meningitis. Pretty serious. But if you do have it they can give you antibiotics during birthing and you'll be fine.
> 
> It is so hard to keep busy isn't it? I find myself feeling every little cramp and twinge and thinking.... what if this is it? What if I go into labor? For those of us who are impatient ( I am SO guilty!) it is really damn hard!!!
> 
> So, do you have everything ready to go for your homebirth? Our midwife gave us a list of supplies to get stockpiled. :) I really like the idea of preparing for my own birth. It makes it way more personal ya know?

Gosh - better ask my MW next week about group B strep.

Yes I am stockpiled for my homebirth. Packing a lot of stuff into an 'emergency transfer' bag tomorrow just in case - plus its all to hand. So far in my stockpile I have:

- maternity towels
- Breast pads
- lip balm
- lashonil nipple cream
- energy gels (used to use these back in the day when I could actually run and they are fab for giving an energy boost)
- isotonic drinks & bendy straws
- cartons of juice
- lucozade sweets & energy jelly beans
- clary sage oil
- bed pads
- waterproof bed protector (putting this on the bed soon in case of waters going)

I need to get a hose and attachment for my mixer tap as the birth pool is going in the kitchen, probably should also get a sieve as a 'floaty pooper scoop' :haha: Plus I need to fill all my travel bottles of shampoo and pack some clothes nighties hairbands etc in my transfer bag.


Antenatal was fun! Lots of green looking men as the midwife jabbered on about mucous, bloody show and diarrhea :sick: :haha: I am the only one having a home birth. Midwife has over 30 years experience and was saying for 1st time mums if you can go without an epidural then you should be pushing your baby out in 1-2 hours. With the epidural you're looking at longer on average of 3-4 hours and more likely to need episiotomy venthouse/forceps. Also she said staying upright can halve your overall active labour time.

I am sure all this is FAR easier said than done :rofl:


----------



## fuschia

Hi girls !
Sounds like your getting organized imagine !! I so hope your home birth works put - just the thought of it is amazing giving birth at home !

I was consultant led for a high BMI bit as I have had no probs as of 34 weeks , they
Discharged me and put me back to midwife care so that's cool!I will still be giving birth at hospital on labor ward tho . We live about 5-10 mins from main hospital so makes sense anyway . There's a lovely midwife led unit about 35 mins away.

I just wanted to check with you girls about cramps ? Last 2 days , I been having menstrual like cramps? Very irregular , short and snappy , some really quite painful and others not so bad ! Anyone else getting these? I'm thinking it's just babys head down and getting ready ? Xxxx


----------



## imagine13

Oh thats great news Fuschia :flower: So glad you don't have to be strapped to monitors and poked and prodded by consultants :thumbup: Are you taking anything into hspital with you like birth ball etc?

I've had the odd menstral type cramp and sort of stabby cervix twinges. My midwife said this is common in the run up to birth. No need to worry at this point though even if you loose your plug as it is likely your cervix is starting to thin (which should make for a shorter overall labour - oh please please be the case lol!). Although I do panic now when I get twinges "not yet kiddo, I am sooo not ready"! :haha:


----------



## imagine13

Got the go ahead for my homebirth today :happydance: Getting my birth kit dropped off by the midwife over the weekend. 

Got to have another scan as midwife isn't 100% sure that she is head down but fingers crossed she is in the dive bomb position ready to go.

Hows everyone doing as we get closer? I'm still pottering about and getting around as usual. Think I'm in denial that I could go into labour anytime now!


----------



## fuschia

Hey

Im not taking anything into hospital - they have balls and everything there! I am going to the new Pembury hospital, its very posh and has only recently opened about a year ago. Me and hubby are going for our tour on Sunday so looking forward to that!

Had sooo many cramps yesterday - Im just trying to ignore them - they are totally irregular! I just hope all goes to plan and she doesnt keep me waiting forever cos I have always had the feeling I am going to go waaay over due ( my mum did with me and my brother).

Having another scan - bonus! Hopefully she is head down and ready to go though!

My next appt is in a week and a day - at 38 weeks. Im hoping to hear that a) she's not MASSIVE, and b) that she has continued to get engaged, as she was 4/5 at 36 weeks. Apparently that means midwife could still feeel 4/5 s of her head, so I see that as 1/5 engaged?! Is that your understanding? 


I find that I am fine - until I sit at home and think about it - thats when i start aching and feeling a lot more and getting paranoid too! Saturday is my last day at work woo hoo! xxxx


----------



## fuschia

Forgot to say - great news about getting the go ahead for your homebirth! How exciting!

I cant wait to see pics of everyones little babies! Its so cool to have spoken to girls from such an early stage! x


----------



## lellis82

It is getting so close for us all. :) How exciting! 

I have my next scan on the 18th. I'm so excited. 

I have been getting quite annoyed with all the comments people make though. I keep getting told how HUGE I am. I am a very short and small girl normally so my tummy looks big but I'm measuring small. But everyone feels the need to tell me how I must be having a "10 lbs baby" and how I'm going to need a C-section because I'm obviously carrying a huge baby. lol AH people. I'm pregnant, we are SUPPOSED to get larger. SIGH!! (Sorry for the rant.)

This weekend we went to a labor class at our hospital and got to do the tour and everything. It is really nice to see where everything is going to happen. Fushia, Our hospital has balls too. Isn't that so nice that they are doing that stuff?


----------



## imagine13

fuschia said:


> Hey
> 
> Im not taking anything into hospital - they have balls and everything there! I am going to the new Pembury hospital, its very posh and has only recently opened about a year ago. Me and hubby are going for our tour on Sunday so looking forward to that!

Exciting! Sounds very nice. How far is it to travel on the big day?




fuschia said:


> My next appt is in a week and a day - at 38 weeks. Im hoping to hear that a) she's not MASSIVE, and b) that she has continued to get engaged, as she was 4/5 at 36 weeks. Apparently that means midwife could still feeel 4/5 s of her head, so I see that as 1/5 engaged?! Is that your understanding?

Yes - it means 4/5ths is 'proddable' above the pelvic brim. My little lady is not engaged yet. Fed up with seeing "brim" on my notes. She is toying with me :growlmad: Gone from being convinced she is coming early to thinking I am going well overdue. I'm already getting grouchy seeing 35 weekers having their babies. also seems everyone I bump into knows someone who "just had her baby....yes it was several weeks before her due date" ...grrrr!


----------



## imagine13

lellis82 said:


> I have my next scan on the 18th. I'm so excited.

Cool! What is yours to check for? We don't normally get late pregnancy scans in the UK but mine is to check bubs position.



lellis82 said:


> I have been getting quite annoyed with all the comments people make though. I keep getting told how HUGE I am. I am a very short and small girl normally so my tummy looks big but I'm measuring small. But everyone feels the need to tell me how I must be having a "10 lbs baby" and how I'm going to need a C-section because I'm obviously carrying a huge baby. lol AH people. I'm pregnant, we are SUPPOSED to get larger. SIGH!! (Sorry for the rant.)

I was so sick of this before I finished work too. People are so rude to pregnant women, especially us shorties. Loads of people told me I would have the baby before xmas because I was "massive". 1) thanks for wishing me a premature baby (cock) and 2) you are calling me fat (have you seen yourself from the back lately) 3) where's the chocolate cake :cry:

Yay for everyone having an active birth. I'm glad the days of over managed flat on your back strapped to monitors birth experiences are becoming less of the norm. Lets bounce and jiggle these babies out just like they got in there :happydance::haha:


----------



## lellis82

My scan is for size estimate and position. :) So same as you. 

I am glad to know you girls understand what I'm going through. 

I am so glad that every is doing well !!! 



imagine13 said:


> lellis82 said:
> 
> 
> I have my next scan on the 18th. I'm so excited.
> 
> Cool! What is yours to check for? We don't normally get late pregnancy scans in the UK but mine is to check bubs position.
> 
> 
> 
> lellis82 said:
> 
> 
> I have been getting quite annoyed with all the comments people make though. I keep getting told how HUGE I am. I am a very short and small girl normally so my tummy looks big but I'm measuring small. But everyone feels the need to tell me how I must be having a "10 lbs baby" and how I'm going to need a C-section because I'm obviously carrying a huge baby. lol AH people. I'm pregnant, we are SUPPOSED to get larger. SIGH!! (Sorry for the rant.)Click to expand...
> 
> I was so sick of this before I finished work too. People are so rude to pregnant women, especially us shorties. Loads of people told me I would have the baby before xmas because I was "massive". 1) thanks for wishing me a premature baby (cock) and 2) you are calling me fat (have you seen yourself from the back lately) 3) where's the chocolate cake :cry:
> 
> Yay for everyone having an active birth. I'm glad the days of over managed flat on your back strapped to monitors birth experiences are becoming less of the norm. Lets bounce and jiggle these babies out just like they got in there :happydance::haha:Click to expand...


----------



## imagine13

No homebirth kit for me today:nope: Hospital are refusing to release it until me presentation scan. Baby is blatantly head down just hope she hangs on a bit longer!


----------



## lellis82

Oh ladies! I'm having a rough run of it. My legs, feet and hands are so swollen all the time. It used to be at the end of the day, now it is like that when I wake up. It is making work miserable. 

Do any of you know if doctors will put you on disability (I am in California) for something like this? I am almost 38 weeks and have a dr appointment tomorrow. I am miserable at work all day. :(

I am so excited to meet our little girl though!!


----------



## imagine13

Aww lellis the swelling was what made my last few weeks at work hell. I soaked my hands and feet in cold water every night and got OH to massage them. Not fun though is it when you get up and can barely grip your toothbrush and none of your shoes fit :hugs: It has got slightly better for me now I'm on leave.

Let us know how it goes with your doctor today - hope you can get signed off or something :hugs:

Has another MW appt today, my baby is still not engaged. She is in no rush to get out of her comfortable wriggle space. I have been prescribed as much :sex: as my bloated whale body can take .......actually these days its more like this >>> :holly:


----------



## lellis82

Thanks dear. He signed me off after work this Friday. I am so happy. Don't think my. Poor bloated body could take much more.more. 

Sorry to hear you're not engaged at all
Keep us posted. Hug. 





imagine13 said:


> Aww lellis the swelling was what made my last few weeks at work hell. I soaked my hands and feet in cold water every night and got OH to massage them. Not fun though is it when you get up and can barely grip your toothbrush and none of your shoes fit :hugs: It has got slightly better for me now I'm on leave.
> 
> Let us know how it goes with your doctor today - hope you can get signed off or something :hugs:
> 
> Has another MW appt today, my baby is still not engaged. She is in no rush to get out of her comfortable wriggle space. I have been prescribed as much :sex: as my bloated whale body can take .......actually these days its more like this >>> :holly:


----------



## fuschia

Hey girls - did you both have growth scans ? How did they go ??

I really feel for you guys with the swelling - that's something I haven't suffered with so far !

I have been feeling pretty spaced out and a bit dizzy a lot of the time though ! I have mw appointment today so will see if bp and urine is all ok. 

The only other thing I wondered was about diabetes which I was clear for at 28 weeks , but sometimes I feel like I neer to eat an awful lot of good to feel ok !!

You may not be engaged imagine but I hear so much of people that just get engaged on the day they labour ! So don't worry ! I will be interested to hear where I am , at 36 weeks I was 4/5 but again , that can change the wrong way from what I hear !!


I'm 38 weeks today - eeeeeeeek !! Xxx


----------



## imagine13

So pleased for you lellis - enjoy your well deserved rest!

Fuschia - sounds like baby is ready to go!

My scan was just to check presentation. It was strange as I couldn't see the whole of baby on the screen - she is definitely a porker now :haha:

I have upped my raspberry leaf intake - up to 4 capsules a day and massaging the bump with clary sage oil in the evenings. Going to start evening primrose oil tomorrow. Had some weird cramps and felt sick last night but think baby is just teasing me. 

Going to pump up the birth pool tonight for a test run :happydance: all my homebirth kit is here now, the moses basket is all made up for her - come on baby, we're ready for you now!


----------



## fuschia

How exciting imagine !

I have evies Moses basket allset up in my room - I look at it all the
Time - I'm kinda used to it being there now - it's like a piece of furniture and I forget it will actually have a true purpose !!

Just back from 38 week appt , blood been taken to check for anaemia .

Mw said she could only feel 1/5 of babys head - if that !!!so she really is quite low down ! 

Not getting my hopes up though because I know it doesn't really mean squat - she could stay Like that for 4 weeks ! Lol xx


----------



## imagine13

come on miss Evie - time to exit for mama Fuschia!

Just seen blodyn post in third tri - looks like she's in early labour - woohoo!


----------



## imagine13

How is everyone doing? My hips have given up :cry:

Getting impatient now! Hope everyone is ok - have a sneaky suspicion you have all had your babies and abandoned me in bumpland!


----------



## imagine13

Just noticed I am single figures now - whoop! :happydance:


----------



## fuschia

Hey ! We haven't posted in a while .. When I saw you had I got excited and thought maybe you had esmee!

I'm doing ok - cramps all the time , crazy back ache and mental pressure sometimes as I walk around ! I'm sleeping more now .. Average of 2 naps a day ! And lots of bms - I'm Obv preparing for labour but god knows when it will be here !

How engaged was your lo at last appt ? Have you had any other signs ?

The hip pain is horrible isn't it !

Yay single figures !! Can't believe I have 5 days until this date that I have been saying to people for months ! X


----------



## imagine13

Na - no sign of the little madam yet! Like you getting excited when I get the runs or back ache or cramps :haha:

Not had an appointment for a while but definitely feels like she is engaged now. The front and back of my pelvis seem to be tearing apart and the pressure on my bladder is agony! Yet when I pee I can only squeeze out a few drips haha! Next appointment is on 31st so hope I am right or labour is going to be a right pain in the arse :haha:

Good luck buddy, hope you beat me to the finish, but at the same time hope it is soon for both of us. Like you I am a grumpy tired train wreck :haha:

Wonder how everyone else is doing?


----------



## lellis82

Hi ladies! I am in single digets now too. Being off work has helped the swelling a ton. I am right there with you and the naps. Sooooo exhausted. 

She wasnt engaged at the dr. Appointment I had Thursday. I am walking a lot and all that to try to help her along. 

Cannot wait to hear how your labors go. Good luck gals!!!


----------



## imagine13

Been having cramps and tightenings all day. The front of my pelvis is agony - she absolutely must be engaged! Feels like there is a bowling ball down there and my waddle has become a shuffle. Will find out at my MW appointment tomorrow. Sort of hoping tonight will be the night but probably wrong lol!

My midwife's last tip was to wear your nicest shoes - sods law will guarantee your waters break all over them and ruin them. Only problem is I can't get any of mine on my fat feet :haha: Surely bouncing on my birth ball over my new carpet will do the same trick! 

Good luck everyone! :happydance:


----------



## TerriLou

Just popped in to see if there have been any reports at all. Will be thinking of you getting to meet your lovely new bundles very soon.

Funny thing is that I've been having some really strange cramps, my Husband thinks they're phantom labour pains as this is when my baby would have been due too.

Good luck to you all, hope you have great, quick labours and not too much pain.

Thinking of you all.

xxxxx


----------



## fuschia

Imagine - sounding good ! I know what you mean about the bowling ball ! I really am struggling with walking around now !!

How dud your mw appt go ? Is esmee engaged ? I have a mw appt tomorrow so i will be checking she hasn't done anything mental like flipped around ! Dint think she has though - pressure is immense . We had a false alarm last night - I had contractions for 3 hours , regular and painful - nothing like random bh I've had before - fizzled out though !!

Terrilou- thank you so much for popping by to see us ! How are you keeping ?

Could your cramps have been a new lil bubba implanting ? Xxx


----------



## TerriLou

fuschia said:


> Terrilou- thank you so much for popping by to see us ! How are you keeping ?
> 
> Could your cramps have been a new lil bubba implanting ? Xxx

Hey Fuschia, Would be nice if it was growing a new one, but the pains started a few days before my period, which finished a week ago and I'm still getting them. We're not trying now as I want to lose some weight first. 

I've booked a scuba diving holiday for May, so we'll be starting TTC again after that as you can't dive when pregnant as it can do damage. I've lost 21lbs so far and hope to lose another 40ish before the holiday.

Just giving myself a good break and looking out for everyone else having their babies, then I can see what you all go through before I put myself through it again.

Again, good luck all

xxx


----------



## imagine13

So good to hear from you Terrilou :hugs: Thanks for popping in. We'll try not to scare you with our labour stories! Hope you have a lovely well deserved holiday with hubby in May. I'm sure we can all form a dieting group until then for moral support. You'll have to give me tips - 21lbs lost is amazing!

Fuschia - I had contractions last night. Very random and woke me up. Made me want to curl up in a ball but I practised my hypnobirth techniques and kept dozing off :sleep:. Today...nothing! They weren't regular like yours either. I've done lots of walking and sat on the birth ball. Think Esme has decided it is too cold to venture out yet though she is 2/5ths engaged. How did your OH cope with being woken up? Mine gets all panicky looking whenever I have a twinge :haha:


----------



## fuschia

Het girls . Waters went at 1am this morning . No contractions - went to hospital and they confirmed waters had gone ! So got home about 3.30am - have been pretty much having contractions since then - they have got a little more painful but honestly nothing not manageable at all so far ! So Im just waiting to see if anything comes of it ! Id say my contractions are around 10 mins apart at the mo . If it gets to 5 mins and they last 60 secs then I call hospital .

As waters have gone , I'm booked in for an induction tomorrow morning anyway so either way I hope to meet my baby soon ! Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## imagine13

OMG so excited for you! :happydance:

Can't wait to see a pic of baby Evie :flower:


----------



## TerriLou

fuschia said:


> Het girls . Waters went at 1am this morning . No contractions - went to hospital and they confirmed waters had gone ! So got home about 3.30am - have been pretty much having contractions since then - they have got a little more painful but honestly nothing not manageable at all so far ! So Im just waiting to see if anything comes of it ! Id say my contractions are around 10 mins apart at the mo . If it gets to 5 mins and they last 60 secs then I call hospital .
> 
> As waters have gone , I'm booked in for an induction tomorrow morning anyway so either way I hope to meet my baby soon ! Hope you are all well xxxx


Hey Fuschia, 

I'm guessing you have your new bundle in your arms now?

Hope it all went really well for you.

I'm looking forward to seeing the baby pics start appearing.

Good luck everyone.
xxx


----------



## imagine13

I so hope everything has gone well for Fuschia! I keep checking back hoping for a pic of her little girl.

No sign of my monkey yet :grr:


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies . 
Yes I am laying on a hospital bed currently with little evie on my chest !

Was complicated , I was induced and had contractions for about 66 hours in total starting Sunday morning but never progressed and evie arrived via emergency c sec . 

7lb8oz

So we are going home today or tomorrow - evie is very healthy - I'm doing well - just recovering and will take a while to heal xx


----------



## TerriLou

fuschia said:


> Hi ladies .
> Yes I am laying on a hospital bed currently with little evie on my chest !
> 
> Was complicated , I was induced and had contractions for about 66 hours in total starting Sunday morning but never progressed and evie arrived via emergency c sec .
> 
> 7lb8oz
> 
> So we are going home today or tomorrow - evie is very healthy - I'm doing well - just recovering and will take a while to heal xx

Congratulations Fuschia, I'm glad you and Evie are doing well, hopefully you will be home again now, or very soon so you can start getting into your new routine. I hope you recover quickly from the c-section too. 

I'm sure you've taken lots of photos already, so I can't wait to see some pics on here.

Anyone else there yet? Imagine, you can't be far behind.

xxx


----------



## imagine13

Congratulations Fuschia! 66 hours, you are a trooper :hugs:

Hope your recovery is quick and I can't wait to see some pics of Evie!

My baby is like her parents. Disorganised and now unfashionably late :coffee:


----------



## TerriLou

imagine13 said:


> Congratulations Fuschia! 66 hours, you are a trooper :hugs:
> 
> Hope your recovery is quick and I can't wait to see some pics of Evie!
> 
> My baby is like her parents. Disorganised and now unfashionably late :coffee:

Its far too cold at the moment Imagine, Baby is very happily snuggling up still inside. 

Hope the forecast snow doesn't cause any problems with the midwife getting out to you. You all set to go at home I guess?

My friend was planning to try the hypnobirth as her Partner has been studying hypnotherapy for a couple of years. Her baby was born suddenly 8 weeks early, so she didn't make it how she wanted to. She is planning to start trying again in the summer when I'll be starting again, so I think she'll want to do it then. Let me know how it goes.

Thinking of you

TerriLou
xx


----------



## imagine13

Thanks Terrilou. I am now hoping baby Esme hangs in her nice intra-uterine environment for a little longer! We are predicted 10cm of snow and seeing as how they cancelled the homebirth service with last weeks 1cm of snow I am dreading going into labour tonight.

Thing is, if the MW can't get to me then frankly how do they think they are going to get a grouchy labouring woman out in the cold snow :haha: I do not want to be birthing at the side of a road! At least all the kit is here in case of emergency!

I will let you know how the hypnotherapy techniques work for me :thumbup:


----------



## TerriLou

Ooh, thats awkward, the MW can't make it out, so the very heavily pregnant, labouring ladies have to brave the elements, hmmm, something not quite right there. If thats the case, maybe all ladies with babies due within the next few days should get to hospital before it snows too bad and refuse to go home!!!! LOL, they'd soon start sending the MWs out again.


----------



## lellis82

Congrats fuchsia! I am currently laying in my house with little Jocelyn on my chest. My water broke friday then after 33 hours of labor she came in an emergency c section. We are both healthy and recovering well. I will post pictures soon and I cannot wait to see yours! Hug!!


----------



## imagine13

Congratulations lellis! Can't wait to see pics of baby Jocelyn! :flower:

Hope you and Fuschia are both recovering well after your long labours and surgery :hugs: 

Gonna go for a waddle round the shops and try and shake my little madam out now.


----------



## fuschia

Lellis- Congrats !!! Was your section for failure to progress as well ? 

Last night I had a tough one :( seen by a Mw, referred to a doc who prescribed antibiotics and total bed rest for a womb infection. Then doctor knocked on door again to say hospital want me back to run some tests and get me on a drip of antibiotics to treat - so here I am ! 

The only good thing about this is that I really wasn't feeling well before but Obv I assumed not to be after exhausting my body and major surgery ! 

Evie stayed home and my mum was set to look after her for the night - it felt all kinds of wrong leaving her :( . My husband was going to stay but has a cough so he was told to leave so I wouldn't be disturbed of sleep 

Not quite the fairy tale start I imGined. But my little girl is healthy and happy and coming to see me today x

Looking forward to hearing what's happened imagine xxxx


----------



## imagine13

Oh no Fuschia. Hope you are feeling better. Must have felt like leaving a part of you behind going without her :hugs:

I got all excited last night. Had a few hours of fairly regular (and painful) contractions. Was shivering and shaking through them. Managed to get back to sleep eventually. I'm shattered today. Hoping another long walk today will kickstart things again. If not I'll get a sweep at 41+1 and hope that finally does it!


----------



## TerriLou

Fuschia and Lellis, I hope you are both recovering well after your surgeries and Fuschia, hope you're out of hospital again soon.

Come on Imagine, I can't wait to find out that you've had little Esme. Hope the sweep brings you along.

Sitting here patiently waiting to see some baby pics. xxx


----------



## imagine13

3 nights now of contractions which are irregular and just fizzle out. My hips are excruciating :cry: The only side I could get comfy on last night baby was relentlessly battering.

Waiting for my sweep now. Hope it does something.


----------



## lellis82

Imagine, good luck with the sweep. Let he know how it goes. I am sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## imagine13

:hugs:Thanks Lellis

Sweep postponed until today. I am 2cm - seems those contractions were doing something. Baby is fully engaged........may change her name to Patience if she takes much longer :haha:

Got another sweep Sat (if she hasn't arrived by then) then in for induction discussion with consultant Monday *bites nails nervously*!

Please show me some pics of your gorgeous newborns ladies to keep me going :baby:


----------



## TerriLou

Oh dear, you certainly have a little stubborn one in there. hope all goes well with the next sweep, hopefully you won't need it.

I'll keep everything crossed for you so you don't have to!!

Good luck

I'm also waiting to see some bouncing baby pics ladies. xxx


----------



## imagine13

Welcome to the world Esme :happydance:

Finally made a late appearance at 42+3 delivered in hospital as she was post dates for safety. Natural delivery, 7lb 7oz arrived on dry land on G&A :baby:


----------



## TerriLou

Congratulations and welcome baby Esme, I hope she is a very happy, settled baby. Can't wait to see some piccies.

xxx


----------



## fuschia

Esme looks wonderful Imagine!

Just lovely.

Sorry I haven't been on to post.

I got a uterine infection which got me re admitted to hospital! Then when I was discharged for the 2nd time, I had problems with my wound! Its been a bit crazy but things are calmer now!
I will up load a few pics of Evie. 1 when she was born and one from today - she is 5 weeks. Hope you are all well! xx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1956.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2









Emma's pics of Evie 059.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------

